# LV Christmas Animation - 2022



## Khrynia

Let’s share everything about the new 2022 Christmas Animation Collection from Louis Vuitton!


----------



## travelbliss

Khrynia said:


> Let’s share everything about the new 2022 Christmas Animation Collection from Louis Vuitton!Do



Do you have any photos of what is coming ?


----------



## mesh123

I can’t wait for pictures


----------



## Khrynia

Someone in another forum shared this image


----------



## travelbliss

Doesn't look much different than last year's.  I LVoe Vivienne, but she needs to take a Christmas break next year !! 
My 2 MPA from the past Vivienne seasons sit unused.  I was hoping for something fresh and new


----------



## Khrynia

Me too! I thought they were coming with something different but seems its not the case


----------



## mesh123

Do you guys think this collection is very limited compared to previous years?!


----------



## BULL

The cheap cliché artwork again...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sizeup said:


> Is it worth to buy LV Christmas edition?!


It's worth it if you will use it. They charge so much more for the item because of the design. In my experience it wasn't worth it.
I purchased the round coin purse with Venice in 2019 because I really wanted the round coin purse but they had discontinued it. And I have yet to use it lol. Having said that, I would love a key chain with NYC, just because INY.


----------



## MichaeleE

sizeup said:


> Is it worth to buy LV Christmas edition?!


I agree with PrayersandPurse.  If you are going to use it, it's definitely worth it.  I have some pieces like the Paris Passport Holder that I use all the time.  But if you end up not using the pieces they are hard to resell if you are looking to recoup your money.  I bought the Japan Victorine Wallet last year and after a couple days decided it was too big for me and I am unable to sell it for what I paid for it!


----------



## excalibur

I like last year’s collection better especially the London & Japan theme.

This year they decided to combine their flagship store with Japan/Paris/etc theme? I mean, who cares about the store?!


----------



## ilovelions8

I got the Japan themed mini pochette last year, and didn't use it at all until just recently, and it's so handy and have gotten many compliments, so I do say it's worth it if you are using it. But at the same time, just thinking of what the price will be like for this year since the regular canvas mini pochettes are over $700 now...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ilovelions8 said:


> I got the Japan themed mini pochette last year, and didn't use it at all until just recently, and it's so handy and have gotten many compliments, so I do say it's worth it if you are using it. But at the same time, just thinking of what the price will be like for this year since the regular canvas mini pochettes are over $700 now...


I hear you!  In Canada they are $1,074 taxes in. Crazy!


----------



## boyoverboard

I really do long for the days of the old Trunks & Bags vintage labels etc.


----------



## RinzRinz

I was hoping they would have the round coin purse


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta


----------



## Shaddix13

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thanks cc! My wallet is safe for now hehehe


----------



## Babxie

Eyeing that key pouch


----------



## brnicutie

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thanks for sharing. I don't think it's as cute as last years.


----------



## Mapoon

With product codes


----------



## CrazyCool01

Anyone know about the prices!? Do i have to sell my kidney to afford a mini pochette !?


----------



## Mapoon

CrazyCool01 said:


> Anyone know about the prices!? Do i have to sell my kidney to afford a mini pochette !?


Mini Pochette A$1180
Key pouch A$550
Card holder A$470

That’s what I enquired for now..mini Pochette is out of my league now..I got my tri fecta of mini p for Christmas  animation so I’m ok!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mapoon said:


> Mini Pochette A$1180
> Key pouch A$550
> Card holder A$470
> 
> That’s what I enquired for now..mini Pochette is out of my league now..I got my tri fecta of mini p for Christmas  animation so I’m ok!


I think am happy with my DE mini pochette as well !


----------



## Tangey88

Do I need the Cles? Because I feel like I need the Cles!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tangey88 said:


> Do I need the Cles? Because I feel like I need the Cles!


You definitely do!     I would’ve gone for the cles too but I just got the gold one with my garden bucket so I’m set. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tangey88

Aliluvlv said:


> You definitely do!     I would’ve gone for the cles too but I just got the gold one with my garden bucket so I’m set. Good luck to everyone!


Ooh that sounds amazing! I don't think I've seen a gold one?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thanks so much for sharing theseI have said many times I am done buying LV and my collection is complete, but I shopped at the NYC Soho boutique so now I WANT the key pouch. But the price ouch. It's going to be so much more in CDN. My monogram key pouch is from 2003 and it was $175.


----------



## Babxie

I think the Vivienne coin purse is cute. Perhaps it could fit as much as the round coin purse? I bet the price would be crazy too.


----------



## 23adeline

RinzRinz said:


> I was hoping they would have the round coin purse


There is Round Coin Purse of Tokyo Ginza , I saw it on pic from my online CS


----------



## Khrynia

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733





CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thank you for the images!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thank you for sharing! I think they are super cute!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Mapoon said:


> With product codes
> 
> View attachment 5600814


Thank you for posting this! I can’t wait for these to be released!


----------



## Shaddix13

I didn’t get anything from last years collection, so I’m 100% eyeing up the New York pieces! Would of liked the New York in the mini pochette or even a pencil case but it doesn’t look like they’ve done any this year?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tangey88 said:


> Ooh that sounds amazing! I don't think I've seen a gold one?


Yes it comes with the garden nano bucket.


----------



## Tangey88

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes it comes with the garden nano bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601155


This is absolutely stunning! I’ve only seen the neverfull and speedy of these. What a gorgeous buy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tangey88 said:


> This is absolutely stunning! I’ve only seen the neverfull and speedy of these. What a gorgeous buy!


Thank you so much! When I was trying to decide if I should wait for the Xmas cles, which I figured would be close to $400, then the cost of the nano bucket with cles didn’t seem so outrageous. I’m hoping nothing else catches my eye this year. If they come out with a speedy 20 in DE I’ll be in trouble.


----------



## bibogirl

When will these be in stores? I’m going to be in Paris for the first time in mid-November. One of the Paris pieces would be a fun little keepsake.


----------



## Cathindy

bibogirl said:


> When will these be in stores? I’m going to be in Paris for the first time in mid-November. One of the Paris pieces would be a fun little keepsake.



That would be a fun souvenir indeed  It should release at the end of October!


----------



## camscloset

Mapoon said:


> With product codes
> 
> View attachment 5600814


----------



## camscloset

Wow!! Thank you to this wonderful community for sharing (unlike others whom are refusing to share and a charging a fee for a sneak preview!) x


----------



## RinzRinz

23adeline said:


> There is Round Coin Purse of Tokyo Ginza , I saw it on pic from my online CS


Oh Thank Youuu just saw Mapoon’s post with the product code as well. Hopefully it doesn’t cost me an arm and a leg


----------



## RinzRinz

Mapoon said:


> With product codes
> 
> View attachment 5600814


Thank You for sharing this!! Do you happen to know the price of the round coin purse please?


----------



## Ari.S

Thank you for posting all these info  Wow I really like the NYC print and given I lived there in the past, I think I'll try to grab an item featuring it. 
Does anyone know what is the € price going to be for the Key Pouch and when LV will start accepting preorders?


----------



## excalibur

camscloset said:


> Wow!! Thank you to this wonderful community for sharing (unlike others whom are refusing to share and a charging a fee for a sneak preview!) x



Yes someone is now charging fee, I have stopped following her on Insta


----------



## camscloset

excalibur said:


> Yes someone is now charging fee, I have stopped following her on Insta


It’s totally wrong. I agree, also stopped following! She could get into a lot of legal trouble with her profiting from it. I also think her attitude is disgusting- refusing to show people that are kindly asking to see and saying that she won’t be forced to show the photos and that people must pay! She isn’t a representative of Louis Vuitton or an employee - as I say her attitude is morally wrong and she thinks that she has the authority over releasing information. I hope I don’t seem too harsh.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I think that Vivienne RCP is cute as an AirPods holder


----------



## AleeLee

Do we know if there will be a mpa in DE? 
I don’t have a Xmas one in the DE print. I’m wondering if maybe I should try to look for the Ferris wheel one from 2yrs ago. TIA


----------



## travelbliss

camscloset said:


> It’s totally wrong. I agree, also stopped following! She could get into a lot of legal trouble with her profiting from it. I also think her attitude is disgusting- refusing to show people that are kindly asking to see and saying that she won’t be forced to show the photos and that people must pay! She isn’t a representative of Louis Vuitton or an employee - as I say her attitude is morally wrong and she thinks that she has the authority over releasing information. I hope I don’t seem too harsh.



Just like some who put their personal "watermarks" on *copyrighted* Vuitton images .....


----------



## camscloset

travelbliss said:


> Just like some who put their personal "watermarks" on *copyrighted* Vuitton images .....


Honestly! I don’t know how some people have the audacity!!!


----------



## excalibur

travelbliss said:


> Just like some who put their personal "watermarks" on *copyrighted* Vuitton images .....



Ah yes! She now puts her watermarks on every LV photo that she got from LV! And the latest collection is only available to those who pay $4.99/month (she has approx 110k followers let’s say 10% are desperate enough and pay this fee, that’s a LOT of money going to her pocket (maybe split 50/50 with Instagram? Still a lot of $!)

There’s also another person who does this, and he would point finger at people who “steal” his photos and erase his watermarks. It’s not that he came up with this photos, right?? So far he hasn’t charged a fee, I won’t be surprised if he starts doing this soon.
So now I stop following these 2 people. Upcoming releases can be easily obtained from any LV reps or client services.


----------



## Mapoon

RinzRinz said:


> Thank You for sharing this!! Do you happen to know the price of the round coin purse please?


You are so welcome, a lovely member so kindly shared with me as well and I wasnt planning to post until another post showing the similar item without the codes were posted. Sorry I do not know the price of the coin purse at this stage. But you can probably enquire with LV using the product code to get the information. Since it was approx AUD$680 last year, I would expect it to be approx AUD$780? Very pricey little slg as well.


----------



## RinzRinz

Mapoon said:


> You are so welcome, a lovely member so kindly shared with me as well and I wasnt planning to post until another post showing the similar item without the codes were posted. Sorry I do not know the price of the coin purse at this stage. But you can probably enquire with LV using the product code to get the information. Since it was approx AUD$680 last year, I would expect it to be approx AUD$780? Very pricey little slg as well.


Just contacted my CA, it is AUD$685. Very pricey indeed


----------



## bibogirl

Cathindy said:


> That would be a fun souvenir indeed  It should release at the end of October!


Thank you! I hope they’re still around when I visit in November.


----------



## Mapoon

RinzRinz said:


> Just contacted my CA, it is AUD$685. Very pricey indeed


Wow!!!...tbh it didnt really go up much compared to last year...if you use the multi pochette coin pouch alot...


----------



## willyouletgo

I turn 40 this Christmas, and we are headed to Seoul in April to Celebrate... I think the universe is telling me I need that Cardcase.


----------



## camscloset

Mapoon said:


> You are so welcome, a lovely member so kindly shared with me as well and I wasnt planning to post until another post showing the similar item without the codes were posted. Sorry I do not know the price of the coin purse at this stage. But you can probably enquire with LV using the product code to get the information. Since it was approx AUD$680 last year, I would expect it to be approx AUD$780? Very pricey little slg as well.


I spoke to my CA this morning (based in UK) and the M.P.A is £565, the Key Pouch is £265☺️ Pre orders are not open yet. X


----------



## Emphosix

excalibur said:


> Ah yes! She now puts her watermarks on every LV photo that she got from LV! And the latest collection is only available to those who pay $4.99/month (she has approx 110k followers let’s say 10% are desperate enough and pay this fee, that’s a LOT of money going to her pocket (maybe split 50/50 with Instagram? Still a lot of $!)
> 
> There’s also another person who does this, and he would point finger at people who “steal” his photos and erase his watermarks. It’s not that he came up with this photos, right?? So far he hasn’t charged a fee, I won’t be surprised if he starts doing this soon.
> So now I stop following these 2 people. Upcoming releases can be easily obtained from any LV reps or client services.


Both get most of their pictures from me


----------



## AleeLee

Emphosix said:


> Both get most of their pictures from me


We truly are very lucky to have you here!


----------



## fibbi

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are more pics - credits to living_lux_with_meredith on insta
> 
> View attachment 5600730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600733


Thank you so much for sharing!
Anyone know how much is the Vivienne head purse cost ?
Other than that my wallet should be pretty safe this year.


----------



## Ari.S

excalibur said:


> Yes someone is now charging fee, I have stopped following her on Insta


Who's Insta? This is the first time I hear of someone charging for already copyrighted material...


----------



## camscloset

Ari.S said:


> Who's Insta? This is the first time I hear of someone charging for already copyrighted material...


Foxy is who I am aware of currently


----------



## BULL

Wow, such drama! I love it 
Weird, I stopped following the guy ages ago, simply because his tone in the comments and stories towards his followers was so condescending and arrogant. Like how dare people bore him with stupid questions. If you crave attention so much that you sign up to be a self-proclaimed Vuitton ambassador, then yes, take the full job and be patient with your followers. The game is really not just taking all the likes and subs, but not giving back. People need care.
But at least he only uses the @ sign in the pics. The girl on the other hand uses a literal © symbol. That is sooo illegal. She's a nice person as far as I can tell, but this charging money is a weird move, and since she is selling unauthorised company IP, it is so very illegal. As I remember the Maison HQ is very displeased with her work, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Vuitton legal team was already on it. We'll see.
Glad that the forum members are kind to share the photos so we can prepare for Christmas.


----------



## excalibur

camscloset said:


> Foxy is who I am aware of currently



Yepp that’s the one


----------



## excalibur

BULL said:


> Wow, such drama! I love it
> Weird, I stopped following the guy ages ago, simply because his tone in the comments and stories towards his followers was so condescending and arrogant. Like how dare people bore him with stupid questions. If you crave attention so much that you sign up to be a self-proclaimed Vuitton ambassador, then yes, take the full job and be patient with your followers. The game is really not just taking all the likes and subs, but not giving back. People need care.
> But at least he only uses the @ sign in the pics. The girl on the other hand uses a literal © symbol. That is sooo illegal. She's a nice person as far as I can tell, but this charging money is a weird move, and since she is selling unauthorised company IP, it is so very illegal. As I remember the Maison HQ is very displeased with her work, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Vuitton legal team was already on it. We'll see.
> Glad that the forum members are kind to share the photos so we can prepare for Christmas.



I thought she had some sort of agreement with LV maybe? She was promoting upcoming collection for free before so LV may have benefited from it maybe? But now no more free service 

I’m glad I found this forum where people are willing to share info for free. So thank you to those who have taken  the time and effort to post.


----------



## excalibur

BULL said:


> Wow, such drama! I love it
> Weird, I stopped following the guy ages ago, simply because his tone in the comments and stories towards his followers was so condescending and arrogant. Like how dare people bore him with stupid questions. If you crave attention so much that you sign up to be a self-proclaimed Vuitton ambassador, then yes, take the full job and be patient with your followers. The game is really not just taking all the likes and subs, but not giving back. People need care.
> But at least he only uses the @ sign in the pics. The girl on the other hand uses a literal © symbol. That is sooo illegal. She's a nice person as far as I can tell, but this charging money is a weird move, and since she is selling unauthorised company IP, it is so very illegal. As I remember the Maison HQ is very displeased with her work, so I wouldn't be surprised if the Vuitton legal team was already on it. We'll see.
> Glad that the forum members are kind to share the photos so we can prepare for Christmas.



Ah yes he could be harsh sometimes with his comments. I guess eventually that’s what happens to “influencers” who have followers? They think they can say whatever they want just to get attention. And now he acts like a middle guy between buyer and seller and collects finders fee just like eBay. In the end, it’s all about money!


----------



## excalibur

Venting is over lol, now back to more fun stuff…the Vivienne stuff and her buildings


----------



## excalibur

Emphosix said:


> Both get most of their pictures from me



I kinda thought so! And she claimed she got them from an insider.
Wait, do you work for the brand? Regardless, a HUGE thank you for posting all these! We all appreciate it!


----------



## grace-lee

excalibur said:


> I thought she had some sort of agreement with LV maybe? She was promoting upcoming collection for free before so LV may have benefited from it maybe? But now no more free service


I had the impression that she is doing this sort of walking on ice. Every time she does a story Q&A she addresses how LV is upset with her. But she doesn't own those pictures, she can't/shouldn't put copyright symbol on them. Also she claims that she doesn't have time to sleep because those works she do.

The guy I can sort of understand that he might be getting many dumb questions that he already answered many times. I wonder how much (if any) he charges for helping sell the LV items from his followers. If he does make $$ off of doing this, then he shouldn't complain.


----------



## grace-lee

excalibur said:


> I kinda thought so! And she claimed she got them from an insider.


I think she might have multiple sources. and of course Emphosix would be one of them.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

excalibur said:


> Ah yes he could be harsh sometimes with his comments. I guess eventually that’s what happens to “influencers” who have followers? They think they can say whatever they want just to get attention. And now he acts like a middle guy between buyer and seller and collects finders fee just like eBay. In the end, it’s all about money!


Who is the he on IG? I do follow Foxy but not sure who the guy is? I’ve always found Foxy to be helpful and I always appreciated her posting upcoming items. I had decided to not pay for the service as I knew the info would show up somewhere. I don’t hold it against her for doing it, she does put a lot of time into her IG account and she also supports SAs  … I never thought about the legal end of it. LV must have heard about it by now?


----------



## excalibur

grace-lee said:


> I had the impression that she is doing this sort of walking on ice. Every time she does a story Q&A she addresses how LV is upset with her. But she doesn't own those pictures, she can't/shouldn't put copyright symbol on them. Also she claims that she doesn't have time to sleep because those works she do.
> 
> The guy I can sort of understand that he might be getting many dumb questions that he already answered many times. I wonder how much (if any) he charges for helping sell the LV items from his followers. If he does make $$ off of doing this, then he shouldn't complain.



At first I enjoy watching her story, but later on I find it annoying.
The guy collects 10% still a bit better than eBay.


----------



## excalibur

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Who is the he on IG? I do follow Foxy but not sure who the guy is? I’ve always found Foxy to be helpful and I always appreciated her posting upcoming items. I had decided to not pay for the service as I knew the info would show up somewhere. I don’t hold it against her for doing it, she does put a lot of time into her IG account and she also supports SAs  … I never thought about the legal end of it. LV must have heard about it by now?



Matt something, a good friend of foxy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

excalibur said:


> Matt something, a good friend of foxy


Got it, thanks. I know who you are talking about, I follow him…


----------



## Mapoon

Emphosix said:


> Both get most of their pictures from me


You have always been the best!!!


----------



## grace-lee

excalibur said:


> At first I enjoy watching her story, but later on I find it annoying.
> The guy collects 10% still a bit better than eBay.


Ahh, I see. Still less than the girl charges


----------



## Neetchie

I haven't purchased LV in the States in a while; but, I love these!  Do you know when/where we can sign up for the wait list?  Thank you!


----------



## mr_romain.lv

Does somebody have info / pics / modelario for the 2022 MEN Christmas animation?
According to Mattd74 on IG, the collection will be called "A room with a view" and it will be out on November, the 17th.

Thanks a lot. 

Romain.


----------



## ilovelions8

October 28th is the projected release date, so I’m assuming preorders will open a couple of weeks before that… correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## limulus_starlight

They are so cute!! I bet those are all gonna be snatched well before christmas. I already have so many SLGs so I feel like I need to control myself a little bit


----------



## RinzRinz

ilovelions8 said:


> October 28th is the projected release date, so I’m assuming preorders will open a couple of weeks before that… correct me if I’m wrong


I was told by my CA the launch date is 14th October (AU). Not sure about preorders


----------



## ccbag

Will the Christmas animation SLGs be available to order on the LV website?


----------



## travelbliss

From one of my CAs:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbag said:


> Will the Christmas animation SLGs be available to order on the LV website?


Yes


----------



## 23adeline

The prices are out, Mini PA is 69% more expensive than last year’s !  I don’t intend to buy anything from the beginning anyway.


----------



## jademc96

23adeline said:


> The prices are out, Mini PA is 69% more expensive than last year’s !  I don’t intend to buy anything from the beginning anyway.


Did you find out the price for the vivienne coin purse?


----------



## 23adeline

jademc96 said:


> Did you find out the price for the vivienne coin purse?


Yes, it’s almost same price as Mini PA 
Below are the prices in MYR & SKU


----------



## leechiyong

Of course I want the animation line this year, but at least I know it won’t be cheaper again in the future!


----------



## Shaddix13

still no word on pre order dates in the UK?


----------



## Tangey88

That would translate to about £317 for the cles. Wowzers!!


----------



## 23adeline

Tangey88 said:


> That would translate to about £317 for the cles. Wowzers!!


LV items are more expensive in my country, I compared the price at website, the Cles is same price as LV side-up card holder which is £260 in U.K. …


----------



## Cinnamon718

When I look at the xmas collection, all I can think of is this stuff is going straight to Fashiophile. People will use it until January, then get sick of seeing it. I wouldn't go anywhere near this. It's not cool or unique. It looks like a colab with Target.


----------



## Tangey88

23adeline said:


> LV items are more expensive in my country, I compared the price at website, the Cles is same price as LV side-up card holder which is £260 in U.K. …


Ah ok. I think also we have the price increase coming, so it won’t be as much of a gap.


----------



## Emphosix

M81762


----------



## Emphosix

M81760




M81729



M81638



M81637




M81635




M81634




M81633



M81631




M81629




M81614
	

		
			
		

		
	





M81545



M81544


----------



## excalibur

@Emphosix you’re the best! 
Thank you!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

@Emphosix Do you know if the US is getting the vivienne moon cards case? Thanks!!,


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I think this holiday collection is super cute and I plan on getting pieces….I know it’s not for everybody and that’s ok…
@Emphosix thanks for posting pics!


----------



## BULL

I still don't like them, but the high res-photos make a huge difference. If I were Vuitton, I would not let those low-res pics leave the company.
Additional fun: the fact that they feature bags on the artwork that are unavailable (!) is just funny. Last year they had an Épi Sirius, now they have an Épi Noé on the Vendôme ones. I don't get it.


----------



## TokidokiM

Thanks @Emphosix


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M81760
> View attachment 5610387
> 
> 
> 
> M81729
> View attachment 5610390
> 
> 
> M81638
> View attachment 5610416
> 
> 
> M81637
> View attachment 5610417
> 
> 
> 
> M81635
> View attachment 5610418
> 
> 
> 
> M81634
> View attachment 5610419
> 
> 
> 
> M81633
> View attachment 5610420
> 
> 
> M81631
> View attachment 5610421
> 
> 
> 
> M81629
> View attachment 5610424
> 
> 
> 
> M81614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610428
> 
> 
> 
> M81545
> View attachment 5610429
> 
> 
> M81544
> View attachment 5610430


Merci Beaucoup for the clear up-close photos @Emphosix !!  Cute and colorful.  I will only be admiring instead of acquiring !!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> Merci Beaucoup for the clear up-close photos @Emphosix !!  Cute and colorful.  I will only be admiring instead of acquiring !!


+1


----------



## _jlv

Emphosix said:


> M81760
> View attachment 5610387
> 
> 
> 
> M81729
> View attachment 5610390
> 
> 
> M81638
> View attachment 5610416
> 
> 
> M81637
> View attachment 5610417
> 
> 
> 
> M81635
> View attachment 5610418
> 
> 
> 
> M81634
> View attachment 5610419
> 
> 
> 
> M81633
> View attachment 5610420
> 
> 
> M81631
> View attachment 5610421
> 
> 
> 
> M81629
> View attachment 5610424
> 
> 
> 
> M81614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610428
> 
> 
> 
> M81545
> View attachment 5610429
> 
> 
> M81544
> View attachment 5610430


Viv wearing the loop around her shoulder is the most precious thing I’ve ever seen. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## 23adeline

My SA asked me if I want any of these again, as he needs to submit request by tomorrow. I told him I would only consider getting one more Christmas Animation mini Pochette in DE, if there is in the future


----------



## Shaddix13

23adeline said:


> My SA asked me if I want any of these again, as he needs to submit request by tomorrow. I told him I would only consider getting one more Christmas Animation mini Pochette in DE, if there is in the future


Can I ask what country you are in?
I gave my SA a list of the ones I would be after and haven’t heard from them yet


----------



## 23adeline

Shaddix13 said:


> Can I ask what country you are in?
> I gave my SA a list of the ones I would be after and haven’t heard from them yet


Malaysia


----------



## Khrynia

I have been asking my SA since August if I can make the pre order of the MP’s of the collection and still says they are not available to pre order


----------



## mrslkc23

Interesting that the price of round coin purse dropped this year. It was SGD705 last year (prelaunch price I paid for, I think it increased on launch) and now is SGD650. Maybe it didn't sell too well last year.


----------



## LizzieLV

mrslkc23 said:


> Interesting that the price of round coin purse dropped this year. It was SGD705 last year (prelaunch price I paid for, I think it increased on launch) and now is SGD650. Maybe it didn't sell too well last year.


I think they had a lot of returns. The stitching was absolutely horrific - I ended up returning because of stitching last year. Was upsetting, absolutely loved the print from last year.


----------



## Aliluvlv

LizzieLV said:


> I think they had a lot of returns. The stitching was absolutely horrific - I ended up returning because of stitching last year. Was upsetting, absolutely loved the print from last year.
> 
> View attachment 5612190


Yes I had the same problem and returned mine as well. I was glad I was able to get the mini pochette instead and have been using it non stop. Good luck to everyone looking to get something this year!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

LizzieLV said:


> I think they had a lot of returns. The stitching was absolutely horrific - I ended up returning because of stitching last year. Was upsetting, absolutely loved the print from last year.
> 
> View attachment 5612190


Wow! That is bad.

I got the Hollywood passport cover, and luckily it was in excellent condition.


----------



## excalibur

LizzieLV said:


> I think they had a lot of returns. The stitching was absolutely horrific - I ended up returning because of stitching last year. Was upsetting, absolutely loved the print from last year.
> 
> View attachment 5612190



It’s embarrassing to see poor stitching on such an expensive piece. The artisans REALLY need to learn how to stitch


----------



## Trommie

Is there no DE or DA this year?


----------



## MichaeleE

Trommie said:


> Is there no DE or DA this year?


I think I saw the DE on the Paris ZCP and Sarah.  Look at: thevuittonstylist on instagram. Her story flashed thru the lookbook.


----------



## LulaLV

@Trommie @MichaeleE 
I only saw these in DE, also courtesy of @ thevuittonstylist  … haven’t seen any DA yet this year. Does anyone know of there will be silks?


----------



## LulaLV

LulaLV said:


> @Trommie @MichaeleE
> I only saw these in DE, also courtesy of @ thevuittonstylist  … haven’t seen any DA yet this year. Does anyone know of there will be silks?
> 
> View attachment 5612674
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612675
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612676


Sorry one of the pics didn’t load.


----------



## excalibur

Holiday Mini pochette will be $850? Ouch!


----------



## bfly

excalibur said:


> Holiday Mini pochette will be $850? Ouch!


That’s outrageous price for an MP. Could be 1K by next year.


----------



## LV666

Does anyone know whether there will be bag charms this year?


----------



## dsrm

I’m not familiar with the Xmas line, does the country change every year? I’m interested in the Seoul but do not really like the print, howe I do not remember seeing Seoul before


----------



## anachronism

More details courtesy of thevuittonstylist's IG!

Paris, New York, Seoul, Tokyo


----------



## excalibur

dsrm said:


> I’m not familiar with the Xmas line, does the country change every year? I’m interested in the Seoul but do not really like the print, howe I do not remember seeing Seoul before



Yes the city/country changes every year. 
2021 was London Japan LA China.
Either 2019 or 2020 we had Venice Paris Switzerland and 1 more city/country.

We’ll have Seoul for the first time.


----------



## brnicutie

dsrm said:


> I’m not familiar with the Xmas line, does the country change every year? I’m interested in the Seoul but do not really like the print, howe I do not remember seeing Seoul before


They do rotate the cities every year. The only city that returned from last year was Tokyo.


----------



## brnicutie

I need help. I'm not sure whether to get the Christmas Animations this year. I have all four prints from last year that I hardly use. They're so cute tho. Which of the four prints from this year do you guys like most? Thanks.


----------



## Cathindy

brnicutie said:


> I need help. I'm not sure whether to get the Christmas Animations this year. I have all four prints from last year that I hardly use. They're so cute tho. Which of the four prints from this year do you guys like most? Thanks.



Ohhh I’m with you   I’m tempted by the Seoul cardholder and Paris passport cover. The cardholder I would really use, the passport cover not frequently. I think the Seoul print is super cute but I don’t like the cut of the pattern on the back. The LV logo is not centered and that really bugs me I thought this would be perfect because when I’m not in the mood for the print I just flip the cardholder but then my OCD can’t handle the asymmetric print



I truly love the Paris with the pink interior but it’s not as usefull, I wish Paris came in a cardholder


----------



## PrayersandPurses

brnicutie said:


> I need help. I'm not sure whether to get the Christmas Animations this year. I have all four prints from last year that I hardly use. They're so cute tho. Which of the four prints from this year do you guys like most? Thanks.


Wow you have quite a collection already. I personally like NYC because I purchased a Sarah Wallet from the Soho boutique. Having said that I have the Venice round coin purse I purchased in 2019 still sitting in the pouch, in my closet unused.


----------



## brnicutie

Cathindy said:


> Ohhh I’m with you   I’m tempted by the Seoul cardholder and Paris passport cover. The cardholder I would really use, the passport cover not frequently. I think the Seoul print is super cute but I don’t like the cut of the pattern on the back. The LV logo is not centered and that really bugs me I thought this would be perfect because when I’m not in the mood for the print I just flip the cardholder but then my OCD can’t handle the asymmetric print
> View attachment 5613068
> 
> 
> I truly love the Paris with the pink interior but it’s not as usefull, I wish Paris came in a cardholder


I have no idea why they didn't center the LV. That's so weird. I really like the Seoul print. Good luck trying to figure this out.   


PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow you have quite a collection already. I personally like NYC because I purchased a Sarah Wallet from the Soho boutique. Having said that I have the Venice round coin purse I purchased in 2019 still sitting in the pouch, in my closet unused.


The Venice print is super cute. If I could add one that one would be it. You should definitely put it to use.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

brnicutie said:


> I have no idea why they didn't center the LV. That's so weird. I really like the Seoul print. Good luck trying to figure this out.
> 
> The Venice print is super cute. If I could add one that one would be it. You should definitely put it to use.


If I may be honest I prefer the Christmas Animations from years past 2014,2015, 2017. I was looking at them on Fashionhphile.
I like the images of trunks, even the polar bears were cute. I know some people love Vivienne but I wish they would do some pieces without her on it lol.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I need help. I'm not sure whether to get the Christmas Animations this year. I have all four prints from last year that I hardly use. They're so cute tho. Which of the four prints from this year do you guys like most? Thanks.


That’s a tough one! Personally I like the Paris and Tokyo prints best this year. Vivienne on the bike is super cute and I like her kimono sash bow and her fan in the Tokyo one. Both of those scenes look just like the cities. I’ll be living vicariously through everyone who gets one this year though.


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> That’s a tough one! Personally I like the Paris and Tokyo prints best this year. Vivienne on the bike is super cute and I like her kimono sash bow and her fan in the Tokyo one. Both of those scenes look just like the cities. I’ll be living vicariously through everyone who gets one this year though.


We shall see. I keep going back and forth on it. I’ll have to see it in person and decide on the spot.


----------



## jcmama

bfly said:


> That’s outrageous price for an MP. Could be 1K by next year.


according to Jenniferloves youtube MP is $815.  scary prices but still tempted.  here is the link


----------



## Babxie

Aliluvlv said:


> That’s a tough one! Personally I like the Paris and Tokyo prints best this year. Vivienne on the bike is super cute and I like her kimono sash bow and her fan in the Tokyo one. Both of those scenes look just like the cities. I’ll be living vicariously through everyone who gets one this year though.


Great observation on the bow! Now I’m tempted to try to get the round coin purse but am afraid of the repeated quality issue from last year. Another tempting reason to get is another member mentioned the price this year should be lower than last year. 

Other than the RCP, will definitely get the key pouch! That’s if I am lucky enough to get one cause my CA had recently been transferred to another department and the new CA he referred me to has yet to get in touch with me as I heard she is on leave..


----------



## octoberrrush

anachronism said:


> More details courtesy of thevuittonstylist's IG!
> 
> Paris, New York, Seoul, Tokyo
> 
> View attachment 5612986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612987
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612988


The details are so good! Thanks for the close ups


----------



## anachronism

octoberrrush said:


> The details are so good! Thanks for the close ups


Welcome! Saw them on IG and knew I needed to share here!


----------



## LulaLV

I hope these are ok to post. I don’t think I’ve seen them elsewhere yet. Received these pics from my CA.


----------



## Cathindy

LulaLV said:


> I hope these are ok to post. I don’t think I’ve seen them elsewhere yet. Received these pics from my CA.
> 
> View attachment 5614520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614522



The bff charm is so adorable! Sad that I don't have any real life friends who are into luxury too  Maybe my dog likes the Petulia charm


----------



## MichaeleE

Cathindy said:


> The bff charm is so adorable! Sad that I don't have any real life friends who are into luxury too  Maybe my dog likes the Petulia charm


It's so funny that you say that.  I'm in the same boat.  The only person that I have to talk to about LV is a friend of a friend of one of my kids.  She's like half my age but we talk almost daily about LV.  I think that I talk to her more than I do my own kids.


----------



## jcmama

LulaLV said:


> I hope these are ok to post. I don’t think I’ve seen them elsewhere yet. Received these pics from my CA.
> 
> View attachment 5614520
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614521
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614522







Thanks for the time and hard work LULALV...very helpful!


----------



## LulaLV

jcmama said:


> View attachment 5614737
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the time and hard work LULALV...very helpful!



Thank you so much @jcmama !  I hate that the look books aren’t very well organized (on purpose, maybe?). It’s nice to have a list sometimes to see what all the choices are! I’m glad you found it helpful. ❤️


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I need help. I'm not sure whether to get the Christmas Animations this year. I have all four prints from last year that I hardly use. They're so cute tho. Which of the four prints from this year do you guys like most? Thanks.


For me,  I like the Paris, since my DH and son are French.  In seasons past,  I liked the Animations that had unique colors -- last year was the MiniP in DA and the year before?  -- It was the Venice.   They stood out and the colors were different.   This year's colors seem too similiar to me.   Like you,  I haven't really used either MiniP,  I've used the bronze vernis MiniP and the pink/blue vernis ones tho.  At this point,  my dilemma is which gorgeous Capucines I can't live without (rose gold vs. midnight blue )


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> For me,  I like the Paris, since my DH and son are French.  In seasons past,  I liked the Animations that had unique colors -- last year was the MiniP in DA and the year before?  -- It was the Venice.   They stood out and the colors were different.   This year's colors seem too similiar to me.   Like you,  I haven't really used either MiniP,  I've used the bronze vernis MiniP and the pink/blue vernis ones tho.  At this point,  my dilemma is which gorgeous Capucines I can't live without (rose gold vs. midnight blue )


Thank you for your thoughts. I’m having the same dilemma. Emphosix posted this Capucines with black crystals. I’m in love with it, except it’s a mini size. The bb size is the perfect size, which the rose gold is. I already paid for the rose gold, but I could put that money towards the black crystal one instead. What do you think?


----------



## bfly

jcmama said:


> according to Jenniferloves youtube MP is $815.  scary prices but still tempted.  here is the link




Every year the Christmas collections are the one that I’ve been waiting to look forward the most. Unfortunately the price increase has to go along with it. I have some already from previous years and rarely use them. So as much as I’m so tempted to get one from this year collections I think I might pass but I will never say never


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> Thank you for your thoughts. I’m having the same dilemma. Emphosix posted this Capucines with black crystals. I’m in love with it, except it’s a mini size. The bb size is the perfect size, which the rose gold is. I already paid for the rose gold, but I could put that money towards the black crystal one instead. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615222


This is such a rare stunner....Is it the same price as the RG ?  Are they Swarovski crystal ??  Would you get more use from this or the RG Capucines ??  I wish there were more details/pics on the gorgeous Caps


----------



## brnicutie

travelbliss said:


> This is such a rare stunner....Is it the same price as the RG ?  Are they Swarovski crystal ??  Would you get more use from this or the RG Capucines ??  I wish there were more details/pics on the gorgeous Caps


It’s Swarovski crystal and about 3.5k more than the rose gold. Yes, it’s more than a standard birken or classic flap. It’s probably the labor. My CA believes that the crystals are sewn on. I just wish it was in bb size. I’m going to the store today to see the difference sizes again.


----------



## Emphosix

brnicutie said:


> It’s Swarovski crystal and about 3.5k more than the rose gold. Yes, it’s more than a standard birken or classic flap. It’s probably the labor. My CA believes that the crystals are sewn on. I just wish it was in bb size. I’m going to the store today to see the difference sizes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615657
> View attachment 5615658
> View attachment 5615659
> View attachment 5615660


If the crystals are sewed on, I would tent to buy this one. In theory it’s also harder to scratch the bag because any objects and corners will only touch the Swarovski’s and not the actual leather. And on the Swarovski’s you don’t really see the scratches. Or am I wrong?

But Mini size is mini size for sure  I think BB fits better….


----------



## maryg1

brnicutie said:


> It’s Swarovski crystal and about 3.5k more than the rose gold. Yes, it’s more than a standard birken or classic flap. It’s probably the labor. My CA believes that the crystals are sewn on. I just wish it was in bb size. I’m going to the store today to see the difference sizes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615657
> View attachment 5615658
> View attachment 5615659
> View attachment 5615660


I usually don’t wear black and only have a black+toile Kelly as my black bag (working on filling the “black bag hole” though), and I usually never give a second look to bags with studs, crystals etc.
But OMG this is a work of art. The pink and rose gold Capucines is beautiful but this one is stunning. 
If it can carry your essentials as phone and keys I would get it in a heartbeat. Pink leather usually doesn’t age well too, it looks “tired”  and tend to loose its original color in few years.


----------



## brnicutie

Emphosix said:


> If the crystals are sewed on, I would tent to buy this one. In theory it’s also harder to scratch the bag because any objects and corners will only touch the Swarovski’s and not the actual leather. And on the Swarovski’s you don’t really see the scratches. Or am I wrong?
> 
> But Mini size is mini size for sure  I think BB fits better….


I went to the store and tried on both sizes. They bb definitely held more, but my iPhone max pro did fit in the back slot of the mini. The front slot was perfect for my recto verso and key pouch. When I tried it on crossbody the mini size was cuter. I told my CA that I was getting the black one. Thank you so much for helping me find my dream Capucine. I really appreciate all your pics and knowledge.   


maryg1 said:


> I usually don’t wear black and only have a black+toile Kelly as my black bag (working on filling the “black bag hole” though), and I usually never give a second look to bags with studs, crystals etc.
> But OMG this is a work of art. The pink and rose gold Capucines is beautiful but this one is stunning.
> If it can carry your essentials as phone and keys I would get it in a heartbeat. Pink leather usually doesn’t age well too, it looks “tired”  and tend to loose its original color in few years.


Thanks for your insight, Mary! Yes, my phone fit in the back slot. My recto verso and key pouch fit in the front slot. I will be getting the black one.


----------



## maryg1

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store and tried on both sizes. They bb definitely held more, but my iPhone max pro did fit in the back slot of the mini. The front slot was perfect for my recto verso and key pouch. When I tried it on crossbody the mini size was cuter. I told my CA that I was getting the black one. Thank you so much for helping me find my dream Capucine. I really appreciate all your pics and knowledge.
> 
> Thanks for your insight, Mary! Yes, my phone fit in the back slot. My recto verso and key pouch fit in the front slot. I will be getting the black one.


Such good news! I like that it is elegant but it also has a glam rock vibe, since it has a chain. It will be great paired with a LBD and heels, but also with a skirt and boots. It seems it holds more than many mini bags out there. Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## brnicutie

maryg1 said:


> Such good news! I like that it is elegant but it also has a glam rock vibe, since it has a chain. It will be great paired with a LBD and heels, but also with a skirt and boots. It seems it holds more than many mini bags out there. Can’t wait to see pictures!


My CA said it should be dropping sometime next month. I was actually looking at the black on black Lady Dior earlier in the month and then this one popped up.


----------



## Shaddix13

brnicutie said:


> My CA said it should be dropping sometime next month. I was actually looking at the black on black Lady Dior earlier in the month and then this one popped up.


I am so very jealous of you getting this bag. It’s absolutely stunning! Please do share photos once you have it!


----------



## brnicutie

Shaddix13 said:


> I am so very jealous of you getting this bag. It’s absolutely stunning! Please do share photos once you have it!


Thank you, Shaddix! I’ll be sure to post pics when I get the bag.


----------



## travelbliss

brnicutie said:


> I went to the store and tried on both sizes. They bb definitely held more, but my iPhone max pro did fit in the back slot of the mini. The front slot was perfect for my recto verso and key pouch. When I tried it on crossbody the mini size was cuter. I told my CA that I was getting the black one. Thank you so much for helping me find my dream Capucine. I really appreciate all your pics and knowledge.
> 
> Thanks for your insight, Mary! Yes, my phone fit in the back slot. My recto verso and key pouch fit in the front slot. I will be getting the black one.


Oh how awesome @brnicutie !!! I cannot wait to see this incredible reveal !!!


----------



## Doodles825

Deleted


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Please stay open topic of 2022 Christmas animation pieces.  People subscribe to threads to see when new info/photos are posted.

Thanks!


----------



## RSMLV

Has anyone seen or heard of the Clemence Notebook coming in the Christmas Animation ? THis is usually a staple


----------



## dsrm

Can someone confirm US is getting Seoul card case. Was a at the boutique inside Bloomingdale’s and CS said she doesn’t she it on the list


----------



## LulaLV

dsrm said:


> Can someone confirm US is getting Seoul card case. Was a at the boutique inside Bloomingdale’s and CS said she doesn’t she it on the list


I think the Seoul cardholder should be available in the US. I’m in the US this item was in the lookbook my CA sent me. The item number is M81729 if it helps.


----------



## DMVLux

Has anyone in the US been able to pre-order for the Christmas Animation items? My CA said they don't have any pics yet and no pre-orders.


----------



## dsrm

LulaLV said:


> I think the Seoul cardholder should be available in the US. I’m in the US this item was in the lookbook my CA sent me. The item number is M81729 if it helps.


Thank you.


----------



## ilovelions8

DMVLux said:


> Has anyone in the US been able to pre-order for the Christmas Animation items? My CA said they don't have any pics yet and no pre-orders.


Hi! I actually emailed the Concierge a few weeks ago asking about the release date and pricing for the mini pochette, and someone replied back saying the release is 10/28, but didn't have info on anything else yet, including preorders. Today, a CA emailed me giving me an update that the release is 10/14, and asked me which mini pochette I was interested in and she would put me down to preorder as soon as they were able to do so.

*please correct me if I'm wrong regarding the release date  now I'm not sure whether it's 10/14 or 10/28 in the US...


----------



## sherrychenlm

I preordered with my sa last week and she said its 10/30 but she should be able to get it shipped to me before then.


----------



## mcallis29

I noticed a few bag charms showed up on the US site but only one of them is available to order right now (the Viv & Petula best friend charm).


----------



## Mapoon

I was advised by my CS contact that the Christmas animation launch date is 29/10/22 (Australia) so hopefully pre orders will happen in the next week or so.


----------



## Mapoon

mcallis29 said:


> I noticed a few bag charms showed up on the US site but only one of them is available to order right now (the Viv & Petula best friend charm).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621331
> View attachment 5621332
> View attachment 5621330


The middle (AUD$1170) & right (AUD$705) charms are showing on the AU website and both are add to bag.


----------



## AleeLee

I don’t know which country this is for. But I saw this post on IG


----------



## Shaddix13

AleeLee said:


> I don’t know which country this is for. But I saw this post on IG
> 
> View attachment 5624065


Think it’s for the US?
I’m in the Uk and told pre orders are from Friday


----------



## DMVLux

It's quite frustrating because my CA told me no pre-orders. I called the 1-866 number and the CA said he can't he can't disclose any information yet and to just sign up for the newsletter to get the information (he really didn't want to say anything because this was his answer for another question I had). But then I see here that others are able to pre-order...ugh!


----------



## cajhingle

I guess preorder has started (USA)


----------



## octoberrrush

DMVLux said:


> It's quite frustrating because my CA told me no pre-orders. I called the 1-866 number and the CA said he can't he can't disclose any information yet and to just sign up for the newsletter to get the information (he really didn't want to say anything because this was his answer for another question I had). But then I see here that others are able to pre-order...ugh!


Me too! My CS said they’re not doing pre-orders or waitlists anymore and she’ll just update me once the collection is available to buy. How frustrating. 
I think it differs by country too.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DMVLux said:


> It's quite frustrating because my CA told me no pre-orders. I called the 1-866 number and the CA said he can't he can't disclose any information yet and to just sign up for the newsletter to get the information (he really didn't want to say anything because this was his answer for another question I had). But then I see here that others are able to pre-order...ugh!


Are you in the US? My SA contacted me that ordering was open for this..


----------



## Cathindy

My SA texted this me morning that the pre orders start this friday for Europe!


----------



## Cathindy




----------



## DMVLux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are you in the US? My SA contacted me that ordering was open for this..



Yes, I'm in the US


----------



## March786

Friday for UK


----------



## mcallis29

I got the first of my holiday items I ordered today  so cute! Can’t wait to get the rest in!


----------



## Ari.S

Anyone knows by chance the prices in £ or € of the zippy coin purse and passport cover?


----------



## Cathindy

Ari.S said:


> Anyone knows by chance the prices in £ or € of the zippy coin purse and passport cover?



Here you go!  
Passport cover = €305
ZCP = €510


----------



## jsmile

Has anyone seen pics or news of the Vivienne shaped coin purse?


----------



## Ari.S

Cathindy said:


> Here you go!
> Passport cover = €305
> ZCP = €510


Thank you very much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DMVLux said:


> Yes, I'm in the US


I would try another CA, i think you can preorder….There are tons of them on IG ..


----------



## Merf66

Any word for us Canadians? Lol my SA said no preorders yet but I want to be on top of this.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

DMVLux said:


> Yes, I'm in the US


Preorders are definitely open for US, I’m in Ca and got my order confirmation e-mail this morning for the key pouch.


----------



## MeepMeep67

mcallis29 said:


> I got the first of my holiday items I ordered today  so cute! Can’t wait to get the rest in!
> 
> View attachment 5624757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624759


This is adorable!!!


Nurse_Heather said:


> Preorders are definitely open for US, I’m in Ca and got my order confirmation e-mail this morning for the key pouch.


Me too!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

.


----------



## Mapoon




----------



## MichaeleE

Mapoon said:


> View attachment 5625276
> 
> View attachment 5625278
> 
> View attachment 5625280


Do you know if they are going to have a pencil case for Japan?  I'm guessing no but I love this design and yet I don't need another MP and the Zippy wallet is too big for me.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Hi everyone, my apologies if this question has been asked, do we know if more items will come for this collection in Damier Azur? I have been hunting for a good DA piece and was hoping this would be the perfect time to get one. Thank you for your help.


----------



## brnicutie

xsweetdreamx said:


> Hi everyone, my apologies if this question has been asked, do we know if more items will come for this collection in Damier Azur? I have been hunting for a good DA piece and was hoping this would be the perfect time to get one. Thank you for your help.


No DA for this collection. Maybe next year? Last year they did the Hollywood MP in DA.


----------



## fibbi

Merf66 said:


> Any word for us Canadians? Lol my SA said no preorders yet but I want to be on top of this.


I already pre order my passport case (Monday) ! Sadly I prefer last Xmas animation design than this year. The price this year too …


----------



## xsweetdreamx

brnicutie said:


> No DA for this collection. Maybe next year? Last year they did the Hollywood MP in DA.


Thank you  guess it’s next year then!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

fibbi said:


> I already pre order my passport case (Monday) ! Sadly I prefer last Xmas animation design than this year. The price this year too …


Which one did you order? NY or Paris?


----------



## Mapoon

MichaeleE said:


> Do you know if they are going to have a pencil case for Japan?  I'm guessing no but I love this design and yet I don't need another MP and the Zippy wallet is too big for me.


As per the lookbook I saw, they only had it for these 2 designs...I love the Japan print too and I am going to bite the bullet to get the mini p rather than the round coin purse as I do use my mini p on its own or with my multi pochette...


----------



## emilyzzz

Merf66 said:


> Any word for us Canadians? Lol my SA said no preorders yet but I want to be on top of this.


I was able to pre-order on Tuesday by emailing Client Services. I tried calling too, but got told I had to wait until the items hit the store.


----------



## fibbi

Chanel118 said:


> Which one did you order? NY or Paris?


Paris.
I originally want the mini porchette but it's over 1K Cdn and with tax it's $1200...for that mini pouch...and so I pass...


----------



## DiJe40

I ordered the cles vendome. I’m over the moon. It’s such a lovely piece. Delivery in november.. I hate waiting


----------



## Tangey88

I've pre-ordered mine.

I didn't realise they'd be doing a bandeau so I've gone with that - I cannot wait!!

For those that haven't seen the collection yet, there are some DA pieces (I am in the UK) if that's what you're after!


----------



## Shaddix13

Tangey88 said:


> I've pre-ordered mine.
> 
> I didn't realise they'd be doing a bandeau so I've gone with that - I cannot wait!!
> 
> For those that haven't seen the collection yet, there are some DA pieces (I am in the UK) if that's what you're after!


Preorder to in the UK but the lookbook I had didn’t show any DA pieces? Which ones were they please?


----------



## Tangey88

Shaddix13 said:


> Preorder to in the UK but the lookbook I had didn’t show any DA pieces? Which ones were they please?


Just these two pieces - both gorgeous!!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Tangey88 said:


> Just these two pieces - both gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 5626349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626350


Do you have UK pricing for other pieces too (mini pochette, key cley, round coin purse etc.)? If yes, would you please post them here?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shaddix13

Chanel118 said:


> Do you have UK pricing for other pieces too (mini pochette, key cley, round coin purse etc.)? If yes, would you please post them here?  Thank you in advance.


Mini pochette £565
Key Cles £265
Round coin £330


----------



## Shaddix13

Tangey88 said:


> Just these two pieces - both gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 5626349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626350


Ah sorry I thought you mean DA as in the Azur white not the DE


----------



## LulaLV

For everyone in the USA - here’s 2 tables I made with all the items (pretty sure I got all of them!) with USD prices. The first is from Sept, and the 2nd is additional items confirmed since then. I uploaded a couple YT videos with all the pics too, but most of those are already in this thread. 

Hope these help! Good luck to everyone submitting orders!


----------



## Tangey88

Shaddix13 said:


> Ah sorry I thought you mean DA as in the Azur white not the DE


Oh sorry I did type it wrong!!! Sorry!


----------



## MeepMeep67

DiJe40 said:


> I ordered the cles vendome. I’m over the moon. It’s such a lovely piece. Delivery in november.. I hate waiting


YAY! I agree. I love the Vendome store.  I hate waiting too


----------



## Tangey88

DiJe40 said:


> I ordered the cles vendome. I’m over the moon. It’s such a lovely piece. Delivery in november.. I hate waiting


I love this piece too! I bet you can’t wait!!


----------



## DMVLux

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I would try another CA, i think you can preorder….There are tons of them on IG ..



Thank you! I called client services again and I guess 3rd times the charm since I was able to pre-order. Yay!!!

Although looks like it may be days after release before I'll get my order, fingers crossed it'll be sooner.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DMVLux said:


> Thank you! I called client services again and I guess 3rd times the charm since I was able to pre-order. Yay!!!
> 
> Although looks like it may be days after release before I'll get my order, fingers crossed it'll be sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627052


Congrats! You bought some cute pieces and I am glad that you were able to preorder! It’s so frustrating when people aren't consistent with the information and it takes multiple calls…I stopped preordering, it was frustrating for me. Usually stalking the website I am able to find what I like. I’m glad they came out with a key pouch this collection!


----------



## Prettyluxthings

I was able to pre-order the key pouch. 
But my CA wasn’t able to order the round coin pouch yet. Crossing my fingers it’ll open later. 

Anyone hear anything about the Vivienne coin pouch yet?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Shaddix13 said:


> Mini pochette £565
> Key Cles £265
> Round coin £330


Thank you!


----------



## ncch

Hi everyone 

So the zcp is only available in the Paris or New York s as animation ?

Thanks


----------



## Shaddix13

ncch said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So the zcp is only available in the Paris or New York s as animation ?
> 
> Thanks


In the Uk lookbook the ZCP is only in the Tokyo print. The round key holder comes in all 4 prints


----------



## ncch

Shaddix13 said:


> In the Uk lookbook the ZCP is only in the Tokyo print. The round key holder comes in all 4 prints


Ohh ok I thought it was only available in Paris and New York from the pictures.  Hmm decisions .. 

Thanks !


----------



## thelittlestar

Pre-ordered the Paris Cles and the NYC ZCP. I usually go for a pochette, but the price is now ridiculous!


----------



## MichaeleE

thelittlestar said:


> Pre-ordered the Paris Cles and the NYC ZCP. I usually go for a pochette, but the price is now ridiculous!


I'm with you.  I ordered the NYC ZCP.  I came close to ordering the Paris CLES and Japan MP but the new price for the MP is outrageous.  Too big of a jump.


----------



## Ari.S

Does anyone know if we too are going to get the pencil cases in Europe?
I just received a lookbook from the French Costumer Services but the pencil case wasn't in it 
If so, do you have an idea of what is the € price?


----------



## Shaddix13

Ari.S said:


> Does anyone know if we too are going to get the pencil cases in Europe?
> I just received a lookbook from the French Costumer Services but the pencil case wasn't in it
> If so, do you have an idea of what is the € price?


The pencil cases were in the UK lookbook, in NYC and Paris print


----------



## toujours*chic

thelittlestar said:


> Pre-ordered the Paris Cles and the NYC ZCP. I usually go for a pochette, but the price is now ridiculous!


Same- the pricing is curtailing my spending for sure. I wanted a piece for Paris and NYC so these were the ones I bought as well.


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

I preordered the mini pochette, 2 bandeaus, charm. That’s good enough for me.


----------



## Ari.S

Shaddix13 said:


> The pencil cases were in the UK lookbook, in NYC and Paris print


@Shaddix13 Oh wow great, thank you for the heads up, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the EU then! 
Do you recall how much were they are in £ more or less?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

princessariel61 said:


> I preordered the mini pochette, 2 bandeaus, charm. That’s good enough for me.


Which mini pochette did you order?


----------



## Shaddix13

Ari.S said:


> @Shaddix13 Oh wow great, thank you for the heads up, I'll keep my fingers crossed for the EU then!
> Do you recall how much were they are in £ more or less?


They were £355


----------



## gwendo25

Merf66 said:


> Any word for us Canadians? Lol my SA said no preorders yet but I want to be on top of this.


I was able to preorder in Canada through my SA this week.


----------



## Ari.S

Shaddix13 said:


> They were £355


@Shaddix13 thank you very much for the info


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

Does anyone have prices for Australia?


----------



## Mapoon

Snowpips Snowest said:


> Does anyone have prices for Australia?


What are you after in particular? Here are the prices as per CS:
Card holder - AUD$470
Key cles / pouch - AUD$550
Mini pochette - AUD$1180
Bag Charm - AUD$490


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

Mapoon said:


> What are you after in particular? Here are the prices as per CS:
> Card holder - AUD$470
> Key cles / pouch - AUD$550
> Mini pochette - AUD$1180
> Bag Charm - AUD$490


Thanks so much! Do you have price for NYC Zippy coin purse?


----------



## Mapoon

Snowpips Snowest said:


> Thanks so much! Do you have price for NYC Zippy coin purse?


No worries, sorry I dont have the price for the ZCP...my guesstimate is approx $100 above current mon/damier canvas...give CS a call and give them the item code to check.


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

Mapoon said:


> No worries, sorry I dont have the price for the ZCP...my guesstimate is approx $100 above current mon/damier canvas...give CS a call and give them the item code to check.


Yes I‘ll get in touch with them. Still deciding what to get lol! Would love another MP but it’s gone over 1K so don’t know about that


----------



## Mapoon

Snowpips Snowest said:


> Yes I‘ll get in touch with them. Still deciding what to get lol! Would love another MP but it’s gone over 1K so don’t know about that


Yes the prices are just crazy now comparing prices of the last 2 years mini pochette (last year didnt go up by too much tbh)but it's once a year...Im planning to get the Tokyo mini p (biting the bullet) and most likely the key cles..Good luck!! Keen to see everyone's reveals in the next month or so...


----------



## Mapoon

Some real life pictures from Redbook..not sure if it’s me but does the key cles/pouch looks abit bigger than usual?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Wow! Thank you for posting these.  The key pouch does look a little longer than normal.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

thelittlestar said:


> Pre-ordered the Paris Cles and the NYC ZCP. I usually go for a pochette, but the price is now ridiculous!


OK, off topic, so I apologize. But I LOVE your Stephen Sprouse graffiti Speedy in your avatar. Just got my Stephen Sprouse graffiti NF last month. My unicorn!


----------



## toujours*chic

Love the pencil (Elizabeth) pouches- the graphics are perfectly rendered and placed on them. Shoot- I may fall off the wagon and cave for one or both.


----------



## anika913

Mapoon said:


> What are you after in particular? Here are the prices as per CS:
> Card holder - AUD$470
> Key cles / pouch - AUD$550
> Mini pochette - AUD$1180
> Bag Charm - AUD$490


I have my eyes on either a paris or ny print but prices are insane! I had to check the MP from last year’s Christmas animation. It was only AUD695..


----------



## Mapoon

anika913 said:


> I have my eyes on either a paris or ny print but prices are insane! I had to check the MP from last year’s Christmas animation. It was only AUD695..


Yes..it's nearly 70% PI compared to last years pricing which is shocking...even the plain mini pochette now is over $1k and I see it in stores which was never the case previously...and the year before (2020) the Christmas pochette was only $625...Just get one for keepsake...for me it's collectable so to get at least one item that I will use...the bandeaus are nice but I prefer the BB style (the tapered ends)


----------



## Mapoon

toujours*chic said:


> Love the pencil (Elizabeth) pouches- the graphics are perfectly rendered and placed on them. Shoot- I may fall off the wagon and cave for one or both.


I can imagine them being placed side by side...it's nicely spaced out like you said and makes it seem like Viv is going on a journey......


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Mapoon said:


> I can imagine them being placed side by side...it's nicely spaced out like you said and makes it seem like Viv is going on a journey....


Besides using them for pens and pencils, are there other creative ways to use the pencil pouches?


----------



## MichaeleE

Chanel118 said:


> Besides using them for pens and pencils, are there other creative ways to use the pencil pouches?


If your glasses aren't oversized, as a case for reading glasses?


----------



## brnicutie

Lipsticks, lipglosses, lip liners?


----------



## DMVLux

brnicutie said:


> Lipsticks, lipglosses, lip liners?



Using it for this stuff was what I had planned when I bought the pencil pouch from last year's animation...had it almost a year now and I've only used it once  But it's so nice and this year's pencil pouches are very tempting


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Chanel118 said:


> Besides using them for pens and pencils, are there other creative ways to use the pencil pouches?


I had a blue epi pencil case years ago, and I used it for my lipsticks.


----------



## anika913

Mapoon said:


> Yes..it's nearly 70% PI compared to last years pricing which is shocking...even the plain mini pochette now is over $1k and I see it in stores which was never the case previously...and the year before (2020) the Christmas pochette was only $625...Just get one for keepsake...for me it's collectable so to get at least one item that I will use...the bandeaus are nice but I prefer the BB style (the tapered ends)


Good call in completing your mp trifecta from previous collections! Your collection is !


----------



## brnicutie

Lipsticks, lipglosses, lip liners?


DMVLux said:


> Using it for this stuff was what I had planned when I bought the pencil pouch from last year's animation...had it almost a year now and I've only used it once  But it's so nice and this year's pencil pouches are very tempting
> View attachment 5629823
> View attachment 5629822


I love the London theme from last year, so stunning. I don't own a pencil pouch, but if I did, I'd put my makeup in there as well.


----------



## Emphosix

Chinese exclusive stuff


----------



## Mapoon

Emphosix said:


> Chinese exclusive stuff
> 
> View attachment 5630473


It's quite pretty though esp the card holder coz I love red....bugger! It's quite ironic coz I dont believe China has Christmas holidays...


----------



## MeepMeep67

Emphosix said:


> Chinese exclusive stuff
> 
> View attachment 5630473


Super cute!!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

I was able to pre-order the key pouch, super excited!  Very tempted to get either a Mini Pochette or the pencil case, but yikes, these prices!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

It looks like many people are holding back on purchasing the mini pochette…it would be interesting if they will not be all sold out like previous years.


----------



## excalibur

$800+ for the mini pochette, with tax it’s gonna be about $900!
Crazy price


----------



## Mapoon

Im sure even with the high prices (for these and other LV items)...there will be a market for these limited editions for collectors...we will see unboxings happening in the next few weeks


----------



## brnicutie

Mapoon said:


> Im sure even with the high prices (for these and other LV items)...there will be a market for these limited editions for collectors...we will see unboxings happening in the next few weeks


I wish I wan't hooked. I need the China Felicie.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> Lipsticks, lipglosses, lip liners?
> 
> I love the London theme from last year, so stunning. I don't own a pencil pouch, but if I did, I'd put my makeup in there as well.


Me too. I'm not getting anything from this collection, but if I did get a pencil pouch in future, definitely using it for eyeliners!


----------



## Logic

Usually they have Japan exclusive LV items but seems to have shifted to China in recent years. I can only get if from Japan


----------



## toujours*chic

Chanel118 said:


> It looks like many people are holding back on purchasing the mini pochette…it would be interesting if they will not be all sold out like previous years.


I always bought at least 1 MP with the xmas animation collection in past years- I would do likewise this year but it just feels like gouging is going on. It is a little heart-breaking LV is resorting to taking advantage of enthusiasts. Oh well, I will just enjoy past years' MP treasures and admire this collection as a spectator. I too will be curious to see whether the MPs sell out.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

toujours*chic said:


> I always bought at least 1 MP with the xmas animation collection in past years- I would do likewise this year but it just feels like gouging is going on. It is a little heart-breaking LV is resorting to taking advantage of enthusiasts. Oh well, I will just enjoy past years' MP treasures and admire this collection as a spectator. I too will be curious to see whether the MPs sell out.


I hear you and feel the same. Last year I went a little crazy and bought 5 pieces but this year will be just one piece….and hopefully that would be the end of my LV Christmas Animation journey.


----------



## MichaeleE

toujours*chic said:


> I always bought at least 1 MP with the xmas animation collection in past years- I would do likewise this year but it just feels like gouging is going on. It is a little heart-breaking LV is resorting to taking advantage of enthusiasts. Oh well, I will just enjoy past years' MP treasures and admire this collection as a spectator. I too will be curious to see whether the MPs sell out.


I feel the same way!  I'll be getting the NYC ZCP and although I have some "fear of missing out" by not getting the Japan MP, I can not justify the price increase.


----------



## Mapoon

The collection is showing on the LV China website but not avail for purchase, just search using the item codes to have a look.

For example: 


			https://www.louisvuitton.cn/zhs-cn/products/mini-pochette-accessoires-monogram-nvprod4000006v/M81637
		



			https://www.louisvuitton.cn/zhs-cn/products/key-pouch-monogram-nvprod4000004v/M81639


----------



## March786

yay, I ordered the Tokyo and Paris Mini Pochette the round coin purse and the nyc wallet  I love the xmas animation and they always pull my heartstrings


----------



## DiJe40

Why is the xmas collection  not on the european website? I taught it started yesterday.


----------



## Cathindy

DiJe40 said:


> Why is the xmas collection  not on the european website? I taught it started yesterday.



I also thought release was yesterday but my SA said it’s 28/10. My pre order is also not in store yet so we have to wait for a bit longer


----------



## brnicutie

The collection is up on the China website.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I was so excited for this collection and checked it out in the China website but was underwhelmed. Different but similar to last years just different locations and a higher price tag. They seemed very busy to me but cute at the same time. I haven’t seen a womens bag in awhile  that I was excited to buy. Just seems to be redundancy of a style or color. I’m not into the shearling or pillow/puffed collection. They just seemed to release new colors in the same styles, even the show bags I didn’t love….I may buy a mini pochette but I am more excited about the mens collections coming out. I miss the collaborations like Kusama and Marc jacobs bags. I feel like the true creativity of LV is missing with the womens collections. I was disappointed in the denim collection unlike the original that was released.


----------



## Babxie

This is so adorable! Even my 6y/o son says it’s very cute. He say I should get this cute ‘bag’.  

But.. It’s costly and doesn’t look like it can fit an AirPod. 

Anyone planning to buy this cutie?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5634668
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! Even my 6y/o son says it’s very cute. He say I should get this cute ‘bag’.
> 
> But.. It’s costly and doesn’t look like it can fit an AirPod.
> 
> Anyone planning to buy this cutie?


That is cute! How much is it USD?


----------



## Babxie

Pop Art Suzy said:


> That is cute! How much is it USD?


I think it’s 580€ not sure about USD


----------



## octoberrrush

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5634668
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! Even my 6y/o son says it’s very cute. He say I should get this cute ‘bag’.
> 
> But.. It’s costly and doesn’t look like it can fit an AirPod.
> 
> Anyone planning to buy this cutie?


I saw someone post this on IG today and 100% agree this is too cute! Would be a great collectors piece!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My Paris Key Pouch is in Preparation!!!!!!!


----------



## Jolie34

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Paris Key Pouch is in Preparation!!!!!!!



Waiting on mine too super excited!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> The collection is up on the China website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632131


Are you planning on getting anything?? I usually purchase 3-5 pieces.  But with the huge PI I only ordered the Key Pouch, because Vendome my favorite store!  


Babxie said:


> View attachment 5634668
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! Even my 6y/o son says it’s very cute. He say I should get this cute ‘bag’.
> 
> But.. It’s costly and doesn’t look like it can fit an AirPod.
> 
> Anyone planning to buy this cutie?


Super cute!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jolie34 said:


> Waiting on mine too super excited!!


is it in preparation too??


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

Chanel118 said:


> Which mini pochette did you order?


Japan


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Are you planning on getting anything?? I usually purchase 3-5 pieces.  But with the huge PI I only ordered the Key Pouch, because Vendome my favorite store!
> 
> Super cute!!!


I feel you on the PI. I ordered the key pouch Paris and mp Tokyo. Last year I got all four prints.


----------



## Jolie34

MeepMeep67 said:


> is it in preparation too??



No, I’ve preordered it in the store and was told it should arrive next week


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> I feel you on the PI. I ordered the key pouch Paris and mp Tokyo. Last year I got all four prints.


I love the Tokyo print, its my favorite this year with the Paris


Jolie34 said:


> No, I’ve preordered it in the store and was told it should arrive next week


Great!!! hopefully soon


----------



## Jenn2978

Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!


----------



## MichaeleE

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Of all the possibilities, these three were my top 3 choices.  I love the NYC ZCP and the cles is really nice in person as well.  What are your thoughts on the MP?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

MeepMeep67 said:


> is it in preparation too??


I just checked my account - mine is in preparation too


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Thanks for posting these!  They are all so cute!  Enjoy!  Where are you from? Trying to gauge which country is early on delivering these goodies.


----------



## Jenn2978

Chanel118 said:


> Thanks for posting these!  They are all so cute!  Enjoy!  Where are you from? Trying to gauge which country is early on delivering these goodies.


I am in NYC and clearly those pics are taken at my desk lol . I was shocked to get the "your order has arrived" email yesterday and totally didn't expect my second order to come today as well. The system showed 10-18 days when i ordered yesterday.


----------



## Jenn2978

MichaeleE said:


> Of all the possibilities, these three were my top 3 choices.  I love the NYC ZCP and the cles is really nice in person as well.  What are your thoughts on the MP?


i love all the pieces I got. I added the MP after pick up when i saw someone else's order that included all 3 MP. The colors just pop so much I would have regretted not getting it. I am not happy about the price point compared to years gone by-but it is what it is.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Jenn2978 said:


> I am in NYC and clearly those pics are taken at my desk lol . I was shocked to get the "your order has arrived" email yesterday and totally didn't expect my second order to come today as well. The system showed 10-18 days when i ordered yesterday.


Thanks for letting me know. It’s always nice to receive them early.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Jenn2978 said:


> i love all the pieces I got. I added the MP after pick up when i saw someone else's order that included all 3 MP. The colors just pop so much I would have regretted not getting it. I am not happy about the price point compared to years gone by-but it is what it is.


Based on your comment about the Tokyo piece, I now wonder if I should get the mini pochette or the round coin purse in that print.


----------



## Jenn2978

Chanel118 said:


> Based on your comment about the Tokyo piece, I now wonder if I should get the mini pochette or the round coin purse in that print.


I was not getting it until I saw it in person, has the most pop of all the pieces. I was deadset against it than I fell in love.


----------



## Tangey88

Ooh how do you all know this? I ordered via text with my SA and they sent me a payment link, but nothing showing on my account?


----------



## Logic

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Congratulations beautiful pieces and so lucky to be one of the firsts!

Can I ask, is the key pouch same size as the normal ones? They just look slightly longer…


----------



## Cathindy

Tangey88 said:


> Ooh how do you all know this? I ordered via text with my SA and they sent me a payment link, but nothing showing on my account?



If you have ordered through a SA in store you won’t be able to follow your order online. It will appear in your account a few days after you’ve picked it up from store. If you’ve ordered through client services (the digital SA) then you’re able to track your order online! Hope it helps


----------



## Tangey88

I 


Cathindy said:


> If you have ordered through a SA in store you won’t be able to follow your order online. It will appear in your account a few days after you’ve picked it up from store. If you’ve ordered through client services (the digital SA) then you’re able to track your order online! Hope it helps


ahh same as my speedy then! Thank you I wasn’t sure if it was the same situation!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Congratulations on all of your purchases! It's great you got them early and can start using them. Enjoy using them all


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Congrats, they are so cute!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


❤️ the key pouch! I’m really hoping I can snag one off the website. Didn’t do pre-order this year.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


These are beautiful. Seeing them makes me want them. You ordered all the perfect items!  Can I ask where they were made?


Bec Loves Bags said:


> I just checked my account - mine is in preparation too


YAY!! I cant wait for us to get our delievries!!!!


----------



## Cathindy

Another sneak peek! Love the yellow interior of the NY print


----------



## anika913

Cathindy said:


> Another sneak peek! Love the yellow interior of the NY print
> View attachment 5635923


Ooohh! Beauties!! These two top my list for this collection but I did not pre-order… now tempted to contact my SA..


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Another sneak peek! Love the yellow interior of the NY print
> View attachment 5635923


You are really tempting me with the key pouch, but I’m going to be good as I have a DE one I hardly use. Lol


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Cathindy said:


> Another sneak peek! Love the yellow interior of the NY print
> View attachment 5635923


Thank you for sharing these. I would love that passport holder  . But not sure what the cost is in Canada?


----------



## toujours*chic

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Thank you for your beautiful pictures- these are the ones I bought as well. I was tempted by the pencil pouches but I decided to buy pieces I know I would use at these prices. 

For anyone interested, I believe it is still possible to pre-order.


----------



## Alar6967

Just placed a pre-order through the live chat for the Paris Vendôme key pouch and Elizabeth pencil pouch!


----------



## terriboo

Alar6967 said:


> Just placed a pre-order through the live chat for the Paris Vendôme key pouch and Elizabeth pencil pouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637106


Thank you for sharing...wanted the pencil pouch and was able to order it as well


----------



## Alar6967

terriboo said:


> Thank you for sharing...wanted the pencil pouch and was able to order it as well


Yay!


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5634668
> 
> 
> This is so adorable! Even my 6y/o son says it’s very cute. He say I should get this cute ‘bag’.
> 
> But.. It’s costly and doesn’t look like it can fit an AirPod.
> 
> Anyone planning to buy this cutie?


It’s $1080 SGD. I feel like getting it but would like to know the dimensions first before committing.


----------



## bb2m

Cathindy said:


> Another sneak peek! Love the yellow interior of the NY print
> View attachment 5635923


I ordered the exact same items and they should be coming next week, so excited!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Just curious about the round coin purse with the Tokyo print…saw it in one of the YouTube channels but it doesn’t seem like it is an official piece that is available for purchase.  Has anyone managed to preorder this piece?


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> It’s $1080 SGD. I feel like getting it but would like to know the dimensions first before committing.


Were you able to pre-order already in SG?


----------



## Mapoon

For fellow Aussies - Just saw this on redbook from the same Sydney SA and it translates to pre orders on 26/10 and 28/10 launch in store…this time was so different from last year….wonder how true..we seem to be the last to get everthing…


----------



## Mapoon

Jenn2978 said:


> Mine came in early! I pre ordered the zippy and key pouch and they arrived yesterday Only ordered pouchette yesterday and arrived today! So cute !!
> 
> View attachment 5635449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635451


Thank you for sharing! They look beautiful!


----------



## plum t

Jumper said:


> It’s $1080 SGD. I feel like getting it but would like to know the dimensions first before committing.


Hihi, do u know when we can order via the SG website? TIA


----------



## plv26

Chanel118 said:


> Just curious about the round coin purse with the Tokyo print…saw it in one of the YouTube channels but it doesn’t seem like it is an official piece that is available for purchase.  Has anyone managed to preorder this piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637678



I did, pretty sure I saw listed in lookbook too!


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> Were you able to pre-order already in SG?


My online SA didn’t reply if I could pre-order yet so I guess it’s a no.


----------



## Jumper

plum t said:


> Hihi, do u know when we can order via the SG website? TIA


Website usually only shows when it’s launched. If it’s a popular item it will always by default be a “not available” until they restock. So, contacting the store SAs or hotline (via WhatsApp) is a better bet to reserve.


----------



## Ari.S

My SA said launch date for stores in Italy is supposed to be the 28th


----------



## Alar6967

Chanel118 said:


> Just curious about the round coin purse with the Tokyo print…saw it in one of the YouTube channels but it doesn’t seem like it is an official piece that is available for purchase.  Has anyone managed to preorder this piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637678


I was able to pre-order two other pieces (Paris cles and Paris pencil pouch). When I asked the customer advisor to add the round coin purse to my order she advised me it was not currently available for pre-order. She said to check back in 5-6 days, which I'm assuming is the launch date.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

plv26 said:


> I did, pretty sure I saw listed in lookbook too!


Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Kmazz39

Alar6967 said:


> Just placed a pre-order through the live chat for the Paris Vendôme key pouch and Elizabeth pencil pouch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637106


I just tried pre-ordering the key pouch via chat and the person who assisted me wouldn’t let me ☹️ I got the canned response that she checked and since the item hasn’t launched yet to follow the website for further information. It’s really the luck of the draw and who you get that’s willing to help. All the boutique SA’s I’ve worked with have all left the company.


----------



## Alar6967

Kmazz39 said:


> I just tried pre-ordering the key pouch via chat and the person who assisted me wouldn’t let me ☹️ I got the canned response that she checked and since the item hasn’t launched yet to follow the website for further information. It’s really the luck of the draw and who you get that’s willing to help. All the boutique SA’s I’ve worked with have all left the company.


 I would try again in a few hours and see if you can talk with a different client advisor who can help you. I read somewhere that someone tried three times in the same day before they got someone on the live chat who would place the pre-order.


----------



## Kmazz39

Alar6967 said:


> I would try again in a few hours and see if you can talk with a different client advisor who can help you. I read somewhere that someone tried three times in the same day before they got someone on the live chat who would place the pre-order.


That worked!  Chatted a second time with someone who was happy to help me place the order. What I like about ordering through client services is it shows up on your profile and I can already see my status is “order in preparation” with an estimated overnight delivery date of 10/27.


----------



## Alar6967

Kmazz39 said:


> That worked!  Chatted a second time with someone who was happy to help me place the order. What I like about ordering through client services is it shows up on your profile and I can already see my status is “order in preparation” with an estimated overnight delivery date of 10/27.


Yay!! I just got the notification that my items have been shipped. They will be here Tuesday!


----------



## mrslkc23

SG folks @Jumper @Babxie @plum t  just got a message from my online CA, exclusive pre-order opens tomorrow so contact your online CAs to place them in


----------



## Mapoon

I was contacted earlier today that I was selected by AU LV CS to purchase Christmas animation item, they didnt tell me what item as I did request to be waitlisted for 3 items but now I only preferred 2 (I was so confident I was able to purchase all 3 lol). I will be receiving a payment link tomorrow (25/10) between a certain time frame and have 1 hour to pay...if I miss the window it will be given to someone else...after calling them again just now I was advised that I was given the chance to purchase only the Tokyo mini p which was the main item I wanted and nothing else (oh well I wanted the key pouch too)...the price still kills me but it is what it is...This year's way of pre ordering is so different compared to other years...wonder how they actually "select"...


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just texted my SA after seeing this thread and ordered a Paris mini pochette! And wow that’s quite the price compared to years ago.


----------



## jcmama

MainlyBailey said:


> Just texted my SA after seeing this thread and just ordered a Paris mini pochette! And wow that’s quite the price compared to years ago.
> 
> View attachment 5638628


totally agree!  probably easier to pick up certain pieces this year due to the price


----------



## Shaddix13

Mapoon said:


> I was contacted earlier today that I was selected by AU LV CS to purchase Christmas animation item, they didnt tell me what item as I did request to be waitlisted for 3 items but now I only preferred 2 (I was so confident I was able to purchase all 3 lol). I will be receiving a payment link tomorrow (25/10) between a certain time frame and have 1 hour to pay...if I miss the window it will be given to someone else...after calling them again just now I was advised that I was given the chance to purchase only the Tokyo mini p which was the main item I wanted and nothing else (oh well I wanted the key pouch too)...the price still kills me but it is what it is...This year's way of pre ordering is so different compared to other years...wonder how they actually "select"...


I never knew they did this!? Has it always been that way? In the Uk my SA sent me the lookbook and I was able to preorder at the start of October with no issues. Is it due to the demand in some countries?


----------



## MainlyBailey

jcmama said:


> totally agree!  probably easier to pick up certain pieces this year due to the price


Right? SA said they had mostly everything still available and I was like… how? Well.. $900 for something I paid half for before is how lol


----------



## Jenn2978

Does anyone have an idea why the coin purse is not available? tried to order that and settled on the nyc key chain.
Maybe its a sign that I have enough from this collection.....


----------



## RinzRinz

Mapoon said:


> I was contacted earlier today that I was selected by AU LV CS to purchase Christmas animation item, they didnt tell me what item as I did request to be waitlisted for 3 items but now I only preferred 2 (I was so confident I was able to purchase all 3 lol). I will be receiving a payment link tomorrow (25/10) between a certain time frame and have 1 hour to pay...if I miss the window it will be given to someone else...after calling them again just now I was advised that I was given the chance to purchase only the Tokyo mini p which was the main item I wanted and nothing else (oh well I wanted the key pouch too)...the price still kills me but it is what it is...This year's way of pre ordering is so different compared to other years...wonder how they actually "select"...


Yes very interesting! But I think if you've put your name through your CA to be waitlisted, they will contact you once the item has become available. My CA is on annual leave and I was just contacted by someone else from AU LV CS. They said they have the item that I was after (the Tokyo RCP eeeek). Now wait for that payment link to come through


----------



## RinzRinz

Chanel118 said:


> Just curious about the round coin purse with the Tokyo print…saw it in one of the YouTube channels but it doesn’t seem like it is an official piece that is available for purchase.  Has anyone managed to preorder this piece?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637678


I've just been contacted that it is available to purchase - the code is M81634. Hope it helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## Mapoon

Shaddix13 said:


> I never knew they did this!? Has it always been that way? In the Uk my SA sent me the lookbook and I was able to preorder at the start of October with no issues. Is it due to the demand in some countries?


Neither did I which is quite unusual... normally the last 2 Christmas animations or any new collection I can waitlist and when it becomes available I can order...but this time it's quite different...I think AU get much stock as I think they get the "left overs" from SG? That's just my guess....or the VIPs are after everything so we are normal commoners just get the remaining ones...I think every country have different ways on the pre-ordering...and countries like China / USA already already got theirs...we are towards the end of it haha..Last year I paid for the Christmas mono MP way before I could pay for the DA MP...now Im still waiting for my payment link...until I actually pay...who knows if I definitely got "selected" lol!


----------



## Mapoon

RinzRinz said:


> Yes very interesting! But I think if you've put your name through your CA to be waitlisted, they will contact you once the item has become available. My CA is on annual leave and I was just contacted by someone else from AU LV CS. They said they have the item that I was after (the Tokyo RCP eeeek). Now wait for that payment link to come through


Yes same...my CS guy been away for the week...now we are all waiting!! Good luck!! Will update as well!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

RinzRinz said:


> I've just been contacted that it is available to purchase - the code is M81634. Hope it helps. Good Luck!!


Oh thanks for letting me know.


----------



## RinzRinz

Mapoon said:


> Yes same...my CS guy been away for the week...now we are all waiting!! Good luck!! Will update as well!


Update: I got the payment link for the "Exclusive Digital Prelaunch" but unfortunately, it wont get shipped until 04/11 
I guess you are right about us getting the "left overs" - now just hoping that I won't get the "returned" item if you know what I mean haha. How is the shipping on yours?


----------



## Mapoon

RinzRinz said:


> Update: I got the payment link for the "Exclusive Digital Prelaunch" but unfortunately, it wont get shipped until 04/11
> I guess you are right about us getting the "left overs" - now just hoping that I won't get the "returned" item if you know what I mean haha. How is the shipping on yours?
> 
> View attachment 5638945
> 
> View attachment 5638946


Showing the same information too! But launch date is 28/10 online so let’s just wait and see! Hopefully it will be shipped as asap! But I’m glad we both got what we wanted!


----------



## mrslkc23

RinzRinz said:


> Update: I got the payment link for the "Exclusive Digital Prelaunch" but unfortunately, it wont get shipped until 04/11
> I guess you are right about us getting the "left overs" - now just hoping that I won't get the "returned" item if you know what I mean haha. How is the shipping on yours?
> 
> View attachment 5638945
> 
> View attachment 5638946


I also made the payment this morning and it shows delivery from 04/11. But my CA messaged me to arrange delivery for tomorrow so looks like they have the stocks ready to ship! Let's see if they do get delivered sooner!


----------



## MeepMeep67

mine still in preparation......so painful!!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

I made payment for something I didn’t order. But nevermind, I am happy. All are cute and all in monogram base, so I don’t want to be so picky. Now waiting patiently for it to arrive.


----------



## balen.girl

Ooh and here is mine..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I made payment for something I didn’t order. But nevermind, I am happy. All are cute and all in monogram base, so I don’t want to be so picky. Now waiting patiently for it to arrive.


Congrats babe! Apparently this year the preorder is completely different and cs allocate pieces to you, instead of you choosing what you want. I know, funny system they have. Never makes any sense to me. What was it in particular you wanted anything? Maybe just online to see if you could score it there?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats babe! Apparently this year the preorder is completely different and cs allocate pieces to you, instead of you choosing what you want. I know, funny system they have. Never makes any sense to me. What was it in particular you wanted anything? Maybe just online to see if you could score it there?


Yes at first I am a bit disappointed. Because what I want is Vendome. But I don’t want to be picky. I am too tired to chase here and there, so just be grateful they still allocate one for me. And I don’t have anything with Seoul on it, so I consider this as a happy finding.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

RinzRinz said:


> Update: I got the payment link for the "Exclusive Digital Prelaunch" but unfortunately, it wont get shipped until 04/11
> I guess you are right about us getting the "left overs" - now just hoping that I won't get the "returned" item if you know what I mean haha. How is the shipping on yours?
> 
> View attachment 5638945
> 
> View attachment 5638946


Congrats! It’s so beautiful. By the way, this piece is not available to order in US and Canada…we might be the last ones to be able to order and get all the “left overs”.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

So cute!!!


----------



## DiJe40

I’m in Europe. The status for my keypouch Vendome changed yesterday to shipped. I didn’t get an email, it’s strange.


----------



## krysc

Xmas collection is lanched at SG website.


----------



## balen.girl

This collection also available at AU website now..


----------



## deeds

.


----------



## Alar6967

These just arrived!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


Absolutly beautiful!!!  Where are you located?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


So cute!!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

My MIF Tokyo MP just arrived- I *hate* that I *love* it. These prices are killing me!!


----------



## Jumper

Chanel118 said:


> So cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 5639077


These were already available way before the Xmas series was launch. They are just putting all Vivienne related charms together.


----------



## Jumper

krysc said:


> Xmas collection is lanched at SG website.


I only check the website today.

I’m glad the key charm I want was still available!

I have decided to first buy it and take a look before deciding to keep it or not. If it’s too gigantic (the petals) or zip compartment wonky, I will return.





The item seem available for it to arrive today!! Perfect!

I checked back, it became call for enquiry after my purchase.


----------



## Bumbles

Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


They are soooooo cute!!      The key pouch is my favourite


----------



## Bumbles

toujours*chic said:


> My MIF Tokyo MP just arrived- I *hate* that I *love* it. These prices are killing me!!


Congrats! Pics please! But don’t tell me you love it as I’m trying to be good and that will enable me more. And I didn’t preorder or anything and don’t want to start chasing now hehehe. Tell me it’s “ok” and not worth the price!   

No seriously, congrats on your special piece!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Jumper said:


> I only check the website today.
> 
> I’m glad the key charm I want was still available!
> 
> I have decided to first buy it and take a look before deciding to keep it or not. If it’s too gigantic (the petals) or zip compartment wonky, I will return.
> 
> View attachment 5639541
> View attachment 5639542
> 
> 
> The item seem available for it to arrive today!! Perfect!
> 
> I checked back, it became call for enquiry after my purchase.


Yay congrats! Looking forward to your reveal and let us know  how you like it


----------



## Ari.S

Congrats to everyone who managed to get their special pieces!!! 
I just managed to get my NYC Zippy Coin Purse through the pre-launch listing on the website and it's supposed to arrive in a few days, I'm so excited for it!!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


Congrats on your purchases! These are the same two pieces I was able to pre-order, I can’t wait to get them!


----------



## Alar6967

MeepMeep67 said:


> Absolutly beautiful!!!  Where are you located?


Idaho!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

They are now posted on the US website…some items already available!!


----------



## yas78

Bumbles said:


> They are soooooo cute!!      The key pouch is my favourite


Do you feel like the pencil case can hold lipsr


Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


So pretty!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are now posted on the US website…some items already available!!


The Paris Mini Pochette is available.  I feel I deserve a freakin’ medal for my self control in not clicking Add To Cart . . .


----------



## Chanel_LV18

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> The Paris Mini Pochette is available.  I feel I deserve a freakin’ medal for my self control in not clicking Add To Cart . . .


I know what you mean.  I have ordered the Paris MP but still eyeing on other pieces.  I’m trying to control myself for not ordering more.


----------



## balen.girl

After my MP Seoul purchase, I managed to get what I want which is MP Vendome at online last night. So this morning I called CS and ask for my MP Seoul to be canceled. No point sending it to me because I don’t want to have 2, I only want MP Vendome actually. It’s still weird that they allocate Seoul to me while my order was Vendome. I did ask them to give me Vendome instead because that is what I want but they said not able to change the allocation due to high demand. 
I am so happy I can snatch it from online. At the end is a happy ending for me, just feel dizzy need to go all around the process. But yeah, that’s always the case with LV.  
Just now I received DHL notification, my Vendome is coming. Yeay..!


----------



## jcmama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> They are now posted on the US website…some items already available!!


the mini pochette $30 more than earlier October pre-order


----------



## yas78

jcmama said:


> the mini pochette $30 more than earlier October pre-order


Your right. I just went back to look at my preorder receipt. Although it’s not the preorder one I want


----------



## Chanel_LV18

balen.girl said:


> After my MP Seoul purchase, I managed to get what I want which is MP Vendome at online last night. So this morning I called CS and ask for my MP Seoul to be canceled. No point sending it to me because I don’t want to have 2, I only want MP Vendome actually. It’s still weird that they allocate Seoul to me while my order was Vendome. I did ask them to give me Vendome instead because that is what I want but they said not able to change the allocation due to high demand.
> I am so happy I can snatch it from online. At the end is a happy ending for me, just feel dizzy need to go all around the process. But yeah, that’s always the case with LV.
> Just now I received DHL notification, my Vendome is coming. Yeay..!


Glad you were able to get what you want! Paris Vendome is also my favourite print this year.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

yas78 said:


> Your right. I just went back to look at my preorder receipt. Although it’s not the preorder one I want


About two weeks ago it was $815 and now $845.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

balen.girl said:


> After my MP Seoul purchase, I managed to get what I want which is MP Vendome at online last night. So this morning I called CS and ask for my MP Seoul to be canceled. No point sending it to me because I don’t want to have 2, I only want MP Vendome actually. It’s still weird that they allocate Seoul to me while my order was Vendome. I did ask them to give me Vendome instead because that is what I want but they said not able to change the allocation due to high demand.
> I am so happy I can snatch it from online. At the end is a happy ending for me, just feel dizzy need to go all around the process. But yeah, that’s always the case with LV.
> Just now I received DHL notification, my Vendome is coming. Yeay..!


Are you getting anything else?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

MeepMeep67 said:


> mine still in preparation......so painful!!!!!


Mine too, and with a 29+ day expected delivery date still. I’m worried it might get cancelled even though it is in preparation - I hope it doesn’t as it’s so cute!


----------



## balen.girl

Chanel118 said:


> Are you getting anything else?


I am hoping for key pouch. CS told me sold out. My only hope is my CA from store, but she haven’t said anything. So just wait and see.


----------



## Mapoon

Guess what? The Christmas mini p just went up in price on the SG website..from $1120 to $1300


----------



## Bumbles

Oh no,,,, we all know what that means. 


Mapoon said:


> Guess what? The Christmas mini p just went up in price on the SG website..from $1120 to $1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639629


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> After my MP Seoul purchase, I managed to get what I want which is MP Vendome at online last night. So this morning I called CS and ask for my MP Seoul to be canceled. No point sending it to me because I don’t want to have 2, I only want MP Vendome actually. It’s still weird that they allocate Seoul to me while my order was Vendome. I did ask them to give me Vendome instead because that is what I want but they said not able to change the allocation due to high demand.
> I am so happy I can snatch it from online. At the end is a happy ending for me, just feel dizzy need to go all around the process. But yeah, that’s always the case with LV.
> Just now I received DHL notification, my Vendome is coming. Yeay..!


Great news! At least your hard work paid off. Well done


----------



## MeepMeep67

Alar6967 said:


> Idaho!


Lucky


----------



## Jumper

Mapoon said:


> Guess what? The Christmas mini p just went up in price on the SG website..from $1120 to $1300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639629


Meaning….? The dreaded PI has began? As rumored to be on 26 Oct?


----------



## Shaddix13

The mini pochette is actually £5 cheaper online that it was in the lookbook! Cannot see any of the Xmas pieces have increased so far in the UK… yet


----------



## GAN

I did not know the launch was on the website till around noon. Managed to add zippy coin wallet into cart but when I checked out, the item is oos.  So sad.. the feeling. I texted my SA and she will try to get for me and I added the keychain pouch which is so cute. Though I do not know what can I use that for.  I want to get the mini pochette but the price is now SGD1.3K. so much more ex than last year.  Been holding back ...   hope I can get the items.  The victorine wallet also very nice and maybe I should get that as more practical too. But I m not sure if the print will be rubbed off


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Great news! At least your hard work paid off. Well done


Thank you dear. Excited for my Vendome to arrive..


----------



## Jumper

My bag charm came!!! It’s so cute!!!!









I put my AirPods Pro earbuds in the coin compartment for reference. It can be zip up with the earbuds only. Obviously too tiny for the AirPod pro charger. I still love it!

It’s not wonky, zip is smooth, stitching looks fine. It’s made in Spain.

Dimensions are 13 x 13cm as stated on the website. The coin compartment is exactly 6cm, hence the “inner space” is just under 6cm and can fit some Bobby pins just fine.


----------



## mrslkc23

My orders arrived and sad to say I'm not happy   

One side of the key pouch looks wonky, like with a tiny pregnant belly. 



Round coin purse has big air bubbles all over the lining. Not too obvious in photos but not nice IRL.


----------



## Jumper

mrslkc23 said:


> My orders arrived and sad to say I'm not happy
> 
> One side of the key pouch looks wonky, like with a tiny pregnant belly.
> View attachment 5639708
> 
> 
> Round coin purse has big air bubbles all over the lining. Not too obvious in photos but not nice IRL.
> 
> View attachment 5639709


Oh dear… Will you exchange them ?


----------



## mrslkc23

Jumper said:


> Oh dear… Will you exchange them ?


I messaged my CA but she is out until the 29th. I'll exchange if possible to do so. If not, I'll just return them.


----------



## cpdoll

mrslkc23 said:


> My orders arrived and sad to say I'm not happy
> 
> One side of the key pouch looks wonky, like with a tiny pregnant belly.
> View attachment 5639708
> 
> 
> Round coin purse has big air bubbles all over the lining. Not too obvious in photos but not ni


Sorry to hear this. I was hoping they would have done some quality control after last year's issues. Are both these items made in the same country?


----------



## mrslkc23

cpdoll said:


> Sorry to hear this. I was hoping they would have done some quality control after last year's issues. Are both these items made in the same country?


Me too! Yup, both are MIF


----------



## Babxie

I’m so frustrated for you @mrslkc23  and I’m also frustrated for me for not able to secure an order for key pouch.

I actually saw it available online for a short while. But I had problem with my online account. I never had to use my online account to checkout cause my CA used to process all my purchases for me. Now he’s in another department, I’m with a new CA, I think we just don’t share the same chemistry.. I had the impression the new CA would sort out the preorder for me so I trusted her like I trusted my previous CA and have patience until she give me the payment link. It’s almost 5pm and still no reply from her, that’s why I reached out to CS and they told me it’s not possible to place preorder and highly likely it’s OOS for real. Although I’m not a VIP, my previous CA always always made my purchases possible for me, that why I’m and have always been grateful to him. Sorry for ranting but I’m really frustrated and sad at the moment.


----------



## Jumper

mrslkc23 said:


> Me too! Yup, both are MIF


Sometimes the pieces made in Italy or Spain turns out more well-made than France pieces. I guess, MIF are higher in demand so the French artisan probably rushing double the time than their peers in Spain or Italy?


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> I’m so frustrated for you @mrslkc23  and I’m also frustrated for me for not able to secure an order for key pouch.
> 
> I actually saw it available online for a short while. But I had problem with my online account. I never had to use my online account to checkout cause my CA used to process all my purchases for me. Now he’s in another department, I’m with a new CA, I think we just don’t share the same chemistry.. I had the impression the new CA would sort out the preorder for me so I trusted her like I trusted my previous CA and have patience until she give me the payment link. It’s almost 5pm and still no reply from her, that’s why I reached out to CS and they told me it’s not possible to place preorder and highly likely it’s OOS for real. Although I’m not a VIP, my previous CA always always made my purchases possible for me, that why I’m and have always been grateful to him. Sorry for ranting but I’m really frustrated and sad at the moment.


Which piece were you trying to get? Is it this?


----------



## Kmazz39

Alar6967 said:


> These just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5639361
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639362
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639365


Love your new items! My key pouch is out for delivery!


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> Which piece were you trying to get?


Yup this Key pouch.

By the way I won’t be as frustrated if the CA told me she can’t preorder for me and told me to stalk the website myself..


----------



## Chanel_LV18

balen.girl said:


> I am hoping for key pouch. CS told me sold out. My only hope is my CA from store, but she haven’t said anything. So just wait and see.


I also was eyeing the key pouch but trying to control myself.  There are so many cute pieces with different print, you don’t mind getting two items with the same print?


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> Yup this Key pouch.
> 
> By the way I won’t be as frustrated if the CA told me she can’t preorder for me and told me to stalk the website myself..


I get that. Cos my online CA told me she can’t reserve for me. So I was just doing routine checks on the website this morning and found my wanted piece. 

I see it says “notify when available” for your item, in my experience, it’s likely to make a come back naturally again on the website. do click on it to have it notify you. If you want I can help you stalk it together! Since we are both based in Singapore. I’m usually up early 6-ish on weekdays.


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> I get that. Cos my online CA told me she can’t reserve for me. So I was just doing routine checks on the website this morning and found my wanted piece.
> 
> I see it says “notify when available” for your item, in my experience, it’s likely to make a come back naturally again on the website. do click on it to have it notify you. If you want I can help you stalk it together! Since we are both based in Singapore. I’m usually up early 6-ish on weekdays.


Thanks @Jumper 

I have clicked to be notified. Hopefully it’ll be back in stock soon!


----------



## balen.girl

Chanel118 said:


> I also was eyeing the key pouch but trying to control myself.  There are so many cute pieces with different print, you don’t mind getting two items with the same print?


Good question, as I am also questioning my self why I want same print. Hahaha.. I wish they create more design on key pouch. I will choose it. But since no other choice, I am fine with it. My reason for getting MP is because so far I have Japan, Hollywood, England all from last year, so I just want to add Paris in my small MP collection.


----------



## yas78

Is anyone getting the MP in Tokyo print? Thoughts on the print? I preordered it with my SA in store but really wanted the Paris print. However I was able to get a Paris coin purse and am thinking of maybe keeing the MP Tokyo when I get it since the price is now $30 more compared to when I preordered it.


----------



## Kmazz39

So glad they created a Christmas Animation key pouch, and the pink interior is right up my alley! UPS just dropped it off


----------



## yas78

Kmazz39 said:


> So glad they created a Christmas Animation key pouch, and the pink interior is right up my alley! UPS just dropped it off
> So pretty!!. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

balen.girl said:


> Good question, as I am also questioning my self why I want same print. Hahaha.. I wish they create more design on key pouch. I will choose it. But since no other choice, I am fine with it. My reason for getting MP is because so far I have Japan, Hollywood, England all from last year, so I just want to add Paris in my small MP collection.


You are missing the Korea one.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Kmazz39 said:


> So glad they created a Christmas Animation key pouch, and the pink interior is right up my alley! UPS just dropped it off
> View attachment 5639836


Gorgeous!  Gosh this is so tempting!!! I have been telling myself to be good but it’s so difficult seeing all the unboxing of these beautiful pieces.  HELP!!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?


----------



## yas78

mrslkc23 said:


> Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639926


It also shows online that the animation is about 2 mm longer if you compare with the regular key pouch dimensions online. I saw that last night and am excited about it!


----------



## carlinha

Jumper said:


> My bag charm came!!! It’s so cute!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639682
> View attachment 5639683
> View attachment 5639684
> View attachment 5639685
> View attachment 5639686
> 
> 
> I put my AirPods Pro earbuds in the coin compartment for reference. It can be zip up with the earbuds only. Obviously too tiny for the AirPod pro charger. I still love it!
> 
> It’s not wonky, zip is smooth, stitching looks fine. It’s made in Spain.
> 
> Dimensions are 13 x 13cm as stated on the website. The coin compartment is exactly 6cm, hence the “inner space” is just under 6cm and can fit some Bobby pins just fine.


this is so adorable!  do you know if this will be available online, or is it sold out already?  i can't find it on the website.


----------



## Neillans

I was going to order the key pouch but I was concerned about rubbing of the  print on the corners and that would bother me so I went for the felicie Paris print and the hollywood passport cover. I’m not buying mini pochette’s anymore, they’re not worth the price.


----------



## Kmazz39

mrslkc23 said:


> Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639926


Yep, my Christmas animation is a tad longer than my other key pouches.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kmazz39 said:


> So glad they created a Christmas Animation key pouch, and the pink interior is right up my alley! UPS just dropped it off
> View attachment 5639836


Soooo cute, congratulations!   This is the one piece I would get from this  years collection due to the prices (the Tokyo mp is super cute but thankfully I got the Japan one last year)! The cost of this key pouch is what the Xmas mini pochettes used to be.


----------



## Kmazz39

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooo cute, congratulations!   This is the one piece I would get from this  years collection due to the prices (the Tokyo mp is super cute but thankfully I got the Japan one last year)! The cost of this key pouch is what the Xmas mini pochettes used to be.


I know right? I got the Vivienne Venice mini pochette and round coin purse in 2019 and the Vivienne ferris wheel mini pochette from 2020.


----------



## yas78

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooo cute, congratulations!   This is the one piece I would get from this  years collection due to the prices (the Tokyo mp is super cute but thankfully I got the Japan one last year)! The cost of this key pouch is what the Xmas mini pochettes used to be.


Would love to see a pic of the Japan one!


----------



## excalibur

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooo cute, congratulations!   This is the one piece I would get from this  years collection due to the prices (the Tokyo mp is super cute but thankfully I got the Japan one last year)! The cost of this key pouch is what the Xmas mini pochettes used to be.


If I’m not mistaken last year it was $675 plus tax, wasn’t it?
And now it’s $845


----------



## MeepMeep67

On the USA site the items are up.  Appears that most items are showing place in cart.  With the high prices, items arent flying off the shelf like in past years.


----------



## boyoverboard

MeepMeep67 said:


> On the USA site the items are up.  Appears that most items are showing place in cart.  With the high prices, items arent flying off the shelf like in past years.


I noticed that in the UK too. I clicked the link in the email I received, quite a bit after it arrived in my inbox, and lots of the pieces were still available. Really unusual for a limited collection.


----------



## yas78

excalibur said:


> If I’m not mistaken last year it was $675 plus tax, wasn’t it?
> And now it’s $845


Yes and the pre orders this year were $810.


----------



## Jumper

carlinha said:


> this is so adorable!  do you know if this will be available online, or is it sold out already?  i can't find it on the website.


I got this online. It just came out yesterday as part of vivienne holiday collection. They wrote that it is an “exclusive digital prelaunch”.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

mrslkc23 said:


> Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639926


I checked the measurement on LV website and apparently the Christmas animation piece supposed to have same length and height but slightly thicker width.  (4.7 x 2.8 x 0.4 vs 4.7 x 2.8 x 0.6) so it is strange that the length is actually longer and not the width.


----------



## RinzRinz

The waiting game is over for me. Got an email last night that my order has been shipped and the DHL guy just came. Bless him 






The stitching couldn’t get any better than this but overall I’m happy with everything, plus its MIF


----------



## excalibur

I was going to buy the mp but no. It’s $900+ with tax, if I buy 2 it’ll cost me $1800+ money I could use to buy a handbag


----------



## carlinha

Jumper said:


> I got this online. It just came out yesterday as part of vivienne holiday collection. They wrote that it is an “exclusive digital prelaunch”.


It must be sold out because I can't find it anywhere on the website


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Can anyone say if the Elizabeth pencil pouches are microfibre lined?


----------



## Bumbles

Kmazz39 said:


> So glad they created a Christmas Animation key pouch, and the pink interior is right up my alley! UPS just dropped it off
> View attachment 5639836


Yours looks gorgeous and perfect! Enjoy


----------



## Bumbles

Chanel118 said:


> Gorgeous!  Gosh this is so tempting!!! I have been telling myself to be good but it’s so difficult seeing all the unboxing of these beautiful pieces.  HELP!!!


Yep I hear you! The key pouch is really cute and pretty. I’m soo tempted as well. But I didn’t preorder and I’m trying to be good for other things,…. So secretly I’m hoping it will sell out so it solves my problem with wanting to get one. Hahaha


----------



## octoberrrush

RinzRinz said:


> The waiting game is over for me. Got an email last night that my order has been shipped and the DHL guy just came. Bless him
> 
> View attachment 5640328
> 
> View attachment 5640329
> 
> 
> The stitching couldn’t get any better than this but overall I’m happy with everything, plus its MIF


Loving the blue interior!


----------



## mrslkc23

RinzRinz said:


> The waiting game is over for me. Got an email last night that my order has been shipped and the DHL guy just came. Bless him
> 
> View attachment 5640328
> 
> View attachment 5640329
> 
> 
> The stitching couldn’t get any better than this but overall I’m happy with everything, plus its MIF


Looks perfect, lucky you!! Congrats!!


----------



## terriboo

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Can anyone say if the Elizabeth pencil pouches are microfibre lined?


Yes and pink


----------



## Neillans

Wow, the holiday collection launched in the UK online YESTERDAY and they put their price increase into effect TODAY. I’m all paying  extra for things that are worthwhile but LV is really starting to get greedy now and their quality just keeps getting worse.


----------



## idonothave1

They did a similar price increase around the holiday launch last year. I bought the holiday mini pochette for $520 USD on September 27th, 2021 on the website. Then the next day or 2 days later, they increased the price to ~$540-550 USD


----------



## MCBadian07

excalibur said:


> If I’m not mistaken last year it was $675 plus tax, wasn’t it?
> And now it’s $845


Omg that's way better than CAD prices

Last year I bought the Japan MP at $600 + 13% tax before PI.
This year it's $1030 + 13% tax


----------



## Aliluvlv

yas78 said:


> Would love to see a pic of the Japan one!


Here you go, the Japan Sakura season scene from last year with pink interior. 




excalibur said:


> If I’m not mistaken last year it was $675 plus tax, wasn’t it?
> And now it’s $845


I paid $540 for mine last year in the US. Insane price increases in one year! 


idonothave1 said:


> They did a similar price increase around the holiday launch last year. I bought the holiday mini pochette for $520 USD on September 27th, 2021 on the website. Then the next day or 2 days later, they increased the price to ~$540-550 USD


I was so irritated that I wasn’t able to place an order for my Japan mini p last year until after the first PI. Compared to this year’s prices though, wow I’m glad I got it!


----------



## jcmama

Aliluvlv said:


> Here you go, the Japan Sakura season scene from last year with pink interior.
> View attachment 5640412
> 
> 
> I paid $540 for mine last year in the US. Insane price increases in one year!
> 
> I was so irritated that I wasn’t able to place an order for my Japan mini p last year until after the first PI. Compared to this year’s prices though, wow I’m glad I got it!


100% agree...glad I went crazy last year.  Probably returning the MP when I receive it this year.  I can buy a noe bb on fashionphiel for $200 more.  That is nuts


----------



## Mapoon

mrslkc23 said:


> Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639926


@Logic This answers your question....


----------



## Mapoon

RinzRinz said:


> The waiting game is over for me. Got an email last night that my order has been shipped and the DHL guy just came. Bless him
> 
> View attachment 5640328
> 
> View attachment 5640329
> 
> 
> The stitching couldn’t get any better than this but overall I’m happy with everything, plus its MIF


So beautiful!! Congrats!!! I was considering this too but I dont use my MPA version so no point getting an slg that I wont use.


----------



## Mapoon

mrslkc23 said:


> Just realized, the Christmas animation key pouch is slightly longer than my regular mono. I remember watching someone in YT saying its exactly the same size so not sure they're really different size or maybe my old mono was made the wrong size  anyone else who received theirs can compare their key pouches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639926


I think it's prob good in a way as it can allow more ease of taking cards in and out of it. Thank you for the comparison. Once I receive mine, I will also do the same to check.


----------



## brnicutie

The two Christmas Animations that came in today. The rest will be in on Friday.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

brnicutie said:


> The two Christmas Animations that came in today. The rest will be in on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640567
> View attachment 5640568


So beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kmazz39

brnicutie said:


> The two Christmas Animations that came in today. The rest will be in on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640567
> View attachment 5640568


Great pieces! I’m considering the passport holder, I found some l notebooks that would fit inside so I could use it when I’m not traveling.


----------



## J99li

yas78 said:


> Is anyone getting the MP in Tokyo print? Thoughts on the print? I preordered it with my SA in store but really wanted the Paris print. However I was able to get a Paris coin purse and am thinking of maybe keeing the MP Tokyo when I get it since the price is now $30 more compared to when I preordered it.


I ordered it and picked it up last night. I can’t decide if I want to keep it or not….it’s perfectly constructed though but the cad$ was not friendly


----------



## balen.girl

Chanel118 said:


> You are missing the Korea one.


Hahaha true..! My husband said the same..


----------



## yas78

J99li said:


> I ordered it and picked it up last night. I can’t decide if I want to keep it or not….it’s perfectly constructed though but the cad$ was not friendly
> 
> View attachment 5640610


It is beautiful! Did you pre order it?


----------



## J99li

yas78 said:


> It is beautiful! Did you pre order it?


I did! I ordered it around mid October with my SA. I just can’t decide if I want to keep it. It’s my only MP


----------



## yas78

J99li said:


> I did! I ordered it around mid October with my SA. I just can’t decide if I want to keep it. It’s my only MP


I say keep it. It is a beautiful piece! Preorders in the USA were $30 less so I am assuming it was the same in Canada.


----------



## Jenn2978

Find it odd most of the pieces are still available online
Still want the round coin purse


----------



## J99li

Jenn2978 said:


> Find it odd most of the pieces are still available online
> Still want the round coin purse


I can’t find the round coin purse in Canada


----------



## J99li

yas78 said:


> I say keep it. It is a beautiful piece! Preorders in the USA were $30 less so I am assuming it was the same in Canada.


as of this am, Canadian prices for the MP is still the same


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Jenn2978 said:


> Find it odd most of the pieces are still available online
> Still want the round coin purse


I think people are put off because of the hefty price increases for these pieces.


----------



## yas78

_Got my key pouch today and she is a beauty and made in France. I did notice the gap where zipper ends and not sure if that is normal? Any one else’s piece look this way? I compared with my 2 other LV key pouches and it looks similar but since this one is longer I think it’s more noticeable. Thoughts? _


----------



## plv26

Picked my goodies up today!


----------



## Bumbles

yas78 said:


> View attachment 5640771
> View attachment 5640772
> _Got my key pouch today and she is a beauty and made in France. I did notice the gap where zipper ends and not sure if that is normal? Any one else’s piece look this way? I compared with my 2 other LV key pouches and it looks similar but since this one is longer I think it’s more noticeable. Thoughts? _


The image is stunning but I do see what you mean abt the gap. I do know that it can sometimes be normal (or happen) with the plain ones, but it was not happening to all of them. Depends on the batch you got. Hoping others can chime in as I don’t have one so can’t comment. Not sure if you have the option to change for another? But I get it can be hard to as it is super limited in numbers


----------



## Bumbles

plv26 said:


> Picked my goodies up today!
> 
> View attachment 5640842


More gorgeous cuties! Oh so tempting! In my head I am telling myself I don’t need them hahaha


----------



## plv26

yas78 said:


> View attachment 5640771
> View attachment 5640772
> _Got my key pouch today and she is a beauty and made in France. I did notice the gap where zipper ends and not sure if that is normal? Any one else’s piece look this way? I compared with my 2 other LV key pouches and it looks similar but since this one is longer I think it’s more noticeable. Thoughts? _



Mines looks the same as yours if that helps?


----------



## plv26

Bumbles said:


> More gorgeous cuties! Oh so tempting! In my head I am telling myself I don’t need them hahaha



I saw another lady purchasing the mini pochettes - I did feel I needed them to in that moment but seeing as I haven’t used my London one from last year I didn’t buy anymore. To me, the key cles will probably be the most useful!


----------



## yas78

plv26 said:


> Mines looks the same as yours if that helps?
> 
> View attachment 5640846


Yes it helps and congrats on your beauties!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I preordered mine but guess it wasn’t early enough bc it’s the same price as the $845 it’s posted on the website.


----------



## Kmazz39

yas78 said:


> View attachment 5640771
> View attachment 5640772
> _Got my key pouch today and she is a beauty and made in France. I did notice the gap where zipper ends and not sure if that is normal? Any one else’s piece look this way? I compared with my 2 other LV key pouches and it looks similar but since this one is longer I think it’s more noticeable. Thoughts? _


My key pouch looks the same.


----------



## Kmazz39

plv26 said:


> Picked my goodies up today!
> 
> View attachment 5640842


❤️ the round coin purse! Are you in the US? Only reason I ask is I thought I read that the coin purse was not going to available in the US.


----------



## Mapoon

For Aussie members, some of the popular pieces like the key pouch are showing available in the stores so if you can get an SA either via mobile / instagram dm - please contact them...not sure if they are being allocated though..good luck!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Anyone else still waiting for their pre-orders to ship?  I pre-ordered the Key Pouch on 10/10 and it’s still showing as In Preparation, but the Pencil Pouch I pre-ordered just two days ago arrived today.


----------



## J99li

Kmazz39 said:


> ❤️ the round coin purse! Are you in the US? Only reason I ask is I thought I read that the coin purse was not going to available in the US.


I didn’t see it in Canada either


----------



## Mapoon

Just received my pre-ordered Tokyo mini p today..it’s really cute! So glad I got her. Love the blue interior and tab! I was expecting the colours to be more vibrant coz there’s a lot of pink….hopefully can use this in my next trip to Japan when the time comes! I will pick up my key pouch from my SA this weekend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their pre-orders to ship?  I pre-ordered the Key Pouch on 10/10 and it’s still showing as In Preparation, but the Pencil Pouch I pre-ordered just two days ago arrived today.


Yup. (in US) I ordered the key pouch on 10/05 and still showing "in Preparation" im frustrated. Leaving the country and this damn delivery wont make it before I leave


----------



## plv26

Kmazz39 said:


> ❤️ the round coin purse! Are you in the US? Only reason I ask is I thought I read that the coin purse was not going to available in the US.



I’m uk based!


----------



## jcmama

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their pre-orders to ship?  I pre-ordered the Key Pouch on 10/10 and it’s still showing as In Preparation, but the Pencil Pouch I pre-ordered just two days ago arrived today.


Also in US....non of the items have shipped from pre-order 10/7


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

I really need this paris print and the pink. so I finally got the passport case which has a big print on it

Together with the London mp from last
year. I missed out the paris mp in 2019.

I feel complete now


btw, I think the canvas this year is more yellowish and blur compared to last year.


----------



## Bumbles

Marie. Alyssa said:


> View attachment 5641185
> 
> View attachment 5641203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641186
> 
> 
> 
> I really need this paris print and the pink. so I finally got the passport case which has a big print on it
> 
> Together with the London mp from last
> year. I missed out the paris mp in 2019.
> 
> I feel complete now
> 
> 
> btw, I think the canvas this year is more yellowish and blur compared to last year.


This set is gorgeous!  The London one was my favourite from last year and the Paris one is my fav from this year too!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Bumbles said:


> This set is gorgeous!  The London one was my favourite from last year and the Paris one is my fav from this year too!


Thanks Bumbles  
It just feel so satisfied looking at them being together

I was thinking to get the cle before but I'm afraid the print will wear as I will definitely be using it excessively.


----------



## Jumper

@Babxie

It’s not available online but it’s available at the stores!! @Mapoon ’s idea to check the store availability.


----------



## Babxie

Jumper said:


> @Babxie
> 
> It’s not available online but it’s available at the stores!! @Mapoon ’s idea to check the store availability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641221


I called hotline but they say it’s an error in their online system. It has been having error since yesterday. I couldn’t even login. 

Let me try to ask the CA again and I have also sent a message to a SA from MBS whom I followed on IG. Hopefully there’s good news!


----------



## ilovelions8

I visited a store here in SKorea and ended up getting the Seoul MP since the price was much better compared to getting it at home (US).


----------



## DiJe40

_Went to pick up my keypouch. This was the stock in Antwerp.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5641269
_


----------



## DiJe40




----------



## Bumbles

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 5641278


Love this piece!


----------



## DrTootr

So I grabbed this Vivienne cutie yesterday...

And if anyone is thinking of getting one, I just made this video showing it, hope it helps!


----------



## Jumper

Babxie said:


> I called hotline but they say it’s an error in their online system. It has been having error since yesterday. I couldn’t even login.
> 
> Let me try to ask the CA again and I have also sent a message to a SA from MBS whom I followed on IG. Hopefully there’s good news!


It’s showing all red now at 7+pm….

If you not asleep so early, try randomly checking at 1+am… their restock timing is at odd hours. Sometimes early morning 6+am, etc.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Thanks Bumbles
> It just feel so satisfied looking at them being together
> 
> I was thinking to get the cle before but I'm afraid the print will wear as I will definitely be using it excessively.


I have the same concern for the cle but it is so cute!!!  Your two pieces look so good together!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Emphosix said:


> Chinese exclusive stuff
> 
> View attachment 5630473


I wonder when these will be available.


----------



## summy

…. Am I too picky or is this stitching just the worst you‘ve ever seen on a key cles? Non of my key cles looks like this


----------



## Kmazz39

summy said:


> …. Am I too picky or is this stitching just the worst you‘ve ever seen on a key cles? Non of my key cles looks like this
> 
> View attachment 5641382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641385





summy said:


> …. Am I too picky or is this stitching just the worst you‘ve ever seen on a key cles? Non of my key cles looks like this
> 
> View attachment 5641382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641385


Mine looks kinda similar but it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## summy

Thank you for your response… my other ones look much better… that‘s why I‘m asking … do you have a pic of your bottom? Thank you


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

MeepMeep67 said:


> Yup. (in US) I ordered the key pouch on 10/05 and still showing "in Preparation" im frustrated. Leaving the country and this damn delivery wont make it before I leave


Ugh that’s so frustrating! Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## jcmama

jcmama said:


> Also in US....non of the items have shipped from pre-order 10/7


Update....Customer service shipped out 4 out of the 5 items pre-order 10/7 from my SA in boutique. Getting excited    Cos I was going to cancel everything....been spending way too much money at LV.  In US the official release date was supposed to be 10/28 (today).  Now my plan is completely thrown off by LV again...


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

jcmama said:


> Also in US....non of the items have shipped from pre-order 10/7


I’m almost a little worried that my Key Pouch will be cancelled . . .


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

jcmama said:


> Update....Customer service shipped out 4 out of the 5 items pre-order 10/7 from my SA in boutique. Getting excited    Cos I was going to cancel everything....been spending way too much money at LV.  In US the official release date was supposed to be 10/28 (today).  Now my plan is completely thrown off by LV again...


Oh good!


----------



## emmui

Chanel_LV18 said:


> I wonder when these will be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641353


I’m wondering too! This design isn’t on the Chinese website either. Were they scrapped?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Anyone else still waiting for their pre-orders to ship?  I pre-ordered the Key Pouch on 10/10 and it’s still showing as In Preparation, but the Pencil Pouch I pre-ordered just two days ago arrived today.


I pre-ordered my key cles Oct 4th and it shipped yesterday - I am super excited mine is on the way (as she hits refresh on the UPS tracking, again), and I bet yours will ship soon too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I’m almost a little worried that my Key Pouch will be cancelled . . .


Me too


Bec Loves Bags said:


> I pre-ordered my key cles Oct 4th and it shipped yesterday - I am super excited mine is on the way (as she hits refresh on the UPS tracking, again), and I bet yours will ship soon too!


Great news!  Im still waiting for my Key Pouch pre ordered on Oct 5th. Im hoping since yours shipped yesterday that mine will ship today


----------



## Kmazz39

summy said:


> Thank you for your response… my other ones look much better… that‘s why I‘m asking … do you have a pic of your bottom? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5641401





summy said:


> Thank you for your response… my other ones look much better… that‘s why I‘m asking … do you have a pic of your bottom? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5641401


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

I preordered this collection 3 weeks ago with my CA. Tell me WHY this stuff hasn’t shipped from the warehouse and yet they can’t sell me what they have in store and cancel the items. This is beyond frustrating!


----------



## emilyzzz

Shipped yesterday and received it today! I don't seem to have an issue with the stitching. Although the stitching around the corners is a bit wonky


----------



## Aliluvlv

emilyzzz said:


> Just got mine today! I don't seem to have an issue with the stitching. Although the stitching around the corners is a bit wonky
> 
> View attachment 5641594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641592


Yours looks perfect in my opinion! Such a cutie! Enjoy!


----------



## sherrychenlm

Just received mine, got a notification it was shipped yesterday and arrived today!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I pre-ordered my key cles Oct 4th and it shipped yesterday - I am super excited mine is on the way (as she hits refresh on the UPS tracking, again), and I bet yours will ship soon too!


Thanks for the update! That is encouraging.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

summy said:


> Thank you for your response… my other ones look much better… that‘s why I‘m asking … do you have a pic of your bottom? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5641401


It’s probably snowing more because of the light color. I always found stitching shows more on light colors.


----------



## LvLover1288

MeepMeep67 said:


> Me too
> 
> Great news!  Im still waiting for my Key Pouch pre ordered on Oct 5th. Im hoping since yours shipped yesterday that mine will ship today


I ordered cles 10/4 and still in preparation


Bec Loves Bags said:


> I pre-ordered my key cles Oct 4th and it shipped yesterday - I am super excited mine is on the way (as she hits refresh on the UPS tracking, again), and I bet yours will ship soon too!


Yay I hope mine will
Ship too. I ordered 10/4 too


----------



## DMVLux

Just received my pre-orders today too




I've read that the xmas key pouch is bigger than the regular canvas, I have the monogram eclipse key pouch and they're about the same size.


----------



## Ari.S

Just received my ZCP today, I got a notification it was shipped from France yesterday and it was scheduled to arrive on Monday, but I'm super happy this beauty arrived today instead!


----------



## yas78

Ari.S said:


> Just received my ZCP today, I got a notification it was shipped from France yesterday and it was scheduled to arrive on Monday, but I'm super happy this beauty arrived today instead!
> 
> View attachment 5641686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641687


Its a beauty. Mine shipped today too and I was thinking about returning it since I ordered too much already but after your pictures I may keep it .


----------



## yas78

summy said:


> …. Am I too picky or is this stitching just the worst you‘ve ever seen on a key cles? Non of my key cles looks like this
> 
> View attachment 5641382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641385


----------



## Ari.S

yas78 said:


> Its a beauty. Mine shipped today too and I was thinking about returning it since I ordered too much already but after your pictures I may keep it .


Oh wow, thank you  I too was uncertain if I would keep it when I ordered it, but it turned out to have a really pretty kind of mustard yellow interior and it's gonna be a keeper for me haha
I hope yours arrives soon too so that you can enjoy it


----------



## yas78

Ari.S said:


> Oh wow, thank you  I too was uncertain if I would keep it when I ordered it, but it turned out to have a really pretty kind of mustard yellow interior and it's gonna be a keeper for me haha
> I hope yours arrives soon too so that you can enjoy it


I already have so many wallets and coin holders but I really really wanted the New York print because it’s so beautiful. I also noticed it’s so limited on only certain items. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## yas78

DMVLux said:


> Just received my pre-orders today too
> 
> View attachment 5641668
> 
> 
> I've read that the xmas key pouch is bigger than the regular canvas, I have the monogram eclipse key pouch and they're about the same size.
> 
> View attachment 5641669


I agree they are about the same size but I think the animations one is a little bit fatter and maybe can hold a tad more? I did the comparison as well and mine looks similar to yours.


----------



## Ari.S

yas78 said:


> I already have so many wallets and coin holders but I really really wanted the New York print because it’s so beautiful. I also noticed it’s so limited on only certain items. Thank you for sharing.


My pleasure 
Yeah I feel you, NYC was the one print I too really wanted this year because I lived there for a few months and it made me nostalgic, but they made only 4 pieces with it I think (unfortunately)
I was hoping for the key pouch at first before LV said it would be only with the Paris print


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Ari.S said:


> Just received my ZCP today, I got a notification it was shipped from France yesterday and it was scheduled to arrive on Monday, but I'm super happy this beauty arrived today instead!
> 
> View attachment 5641686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641687


I really love the yellow interior. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ari.S

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I really love the yellow interior. Gorgeous!


Thank you 
Yeah I feel like the colour is spot on for NY


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Ari.S said:


> Thank you
> Yeah I feel like the colour is spot on for NY


It is. Reminds me of the yellow taxis. I lived in NYC for 2 years while in college, and I just love the NYC print. But I really don't need anything, unfortunately. Although that's good for my wallet lol.


----------



## Bumbles

summy said:


> …. Am I too picky or is this stitching just the worst you‘ve ever seen on a key cles? Non of my key cles looks like this
> 
> View attachment 5641382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641385


Hmmm, I can totally see what you mean. The stitching and the holes. I think I did see another one where their stitching was like this too. And when you compare it to your other pieces the quality is obvious it’s different.


----------



## Bumbles

summy said:


> Thank you for your response… my other ones look much better… that‘s why I‘m asking … do you have a pic of your bottom? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 5641401


It also looks marginally longer than the normal ones. Does yours have a gap at the end of the zip? I’ve noticed that on most as well, and agree it does look slightly fatter so can fit more inside?


----------



## Bumbles

emilyzzz said:


> Shipped yesterday and received it today! I don't seem to have an issue with the stitching. Although the stitching around the corners is a bit wonky
> 
> View attachment 5641594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641592


You’re looks perfect!     Congrats!


----------



## summy

Bumbles said:


> It also looks marginally longer than the normal ones. Does yours have a gap at the end of the zip? I’ve noticed that on most as well, and agree it does look slightly fatter so can fit more inside?


I think it‘s just the angle of the pic. It‘s not bigger. This one has no gap at the end. But I decided to return, I really doesn‘t like the quality of the stitching


----------



## summy

emilyzzz said:


> Shipped yesterday and received it today! I don't seem to have an issue with the stitching. Although the stitching around the corners is a bit wonky
> 
> View attachment 5641594
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641592


It looks perfect & this is how it should be. Lucky you  I decided to return mine. Don‘t like the quality of the one I got..


----------



## madison55

Is it too late to get the passport holder now? Is there going to be a restock? Im not familiar with the process at all


----------



## athousandmhiles24

All beautiful pieces!!! Mine will get delivered today   way earlier than I expected.


----------



## yas78

summy said:


> I think it‘s just the angle of the pic. It‘s not bigger. This one has no gap at the end. But I decided to return, I really doesn‘t like the quality of the stitching


It really is unfortunate that you got a bad quality one. Otherwise this piece is so beautiful and I know they’re hard to find. Maybe talk to your client advisor to see if he can look around for you?


----------



## mplsgemgirl

sherrychenlm said:


> Just received mine, got a notification it was shipped yesterday and arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 5641635
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641636
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641637
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641639


I wish I would’ve seen your pics yesterday, I kept debating on getting the passport holder and your pics made me realize I need it. It’s so vibrant and much bigger than I thought it was, of course it’s sold out.


----------



## yas78

mplsgemgirl said:


> I wish I would’ve seen your pics yesterday, I kept debating on getting the passport holder and your pics made me realize I need it. It’s so vibrant and much bigger than I thought it was, of course it’s sold out.


Check your local LV. They are starting to get pieces in.


----------



## emilyzzz

summy said:


> It looks perfect & this is how it should be. Lucky you  I decided to return mine. Don‘t like the quality of the one I got..


With all these price increases, definitely shouldn't accept less than perfect! Were they able to replace it for you?


----------



## shyviolet

Just wanted to share
The stitching is meh but I’ll live with it 
Cause I really want one for my Keepall 25


----------



## balen.girl

My key pouch is here…   




It is slightly bigger than normal key pouch.. 


And here is my key pouch family picture..


----------



## atlcoach

balen.girl said:


> My key pouch is here…
> View attachment 5641971
> 
> View attachment 5641978
> 
> It is slightly bigger than normal key pouch..
> View attachment 5641973
> 
> And here is my key pouch family picture..
> View attachment 5641976


I love your key pouch family!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My husband saw a package outside the house and I screamed!!! The print is beautiful and everything is perfect.   this is a memorable piece since I was able to visit the LV flagship store in Seoul this year. 

Unluckily though, my key pouch order got cancelled according to my cousin. Huhu.


----------



## balen.girl

atlcoach said:


> I love your key pouch family!


Thank you. Key pouch is very useful for me, so I don’t mind having 6..


----------



## summy

emilyzzz said:


> With all these price increases, definitely shouldn't accept less than perfect! Were they able to replace it for you?


You are so right!! I did not try to get a new one. I had so many defective items in the past with louis especially when I order online. I‘ll better take my money back..


----------



## Babxie

@Jumper 

So I just tried my luck after seeing MBS has stock available this morning.. as expected, a wasted trip


----------



## ILoveTooManyPurses

My preorder hasn’t shipped yet from the warehouse. I went to the store today to pickup a repair, even though they had the (preorder) items in store they can’t pull them to fulfill my order. Makes no sense!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My key pouch is here…
> View attachment 5641971
> 
> View attachment 5641978
> 
> It is slightly bigger than normal key pouch..
> View attachment 5641973
> 
> And here is my key pouch family picture..
> View attachment 5641976


Your cutie arrived super fast! It’s so pretty and your collection is growing too! Fabulous addition


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Your cutie arrived super fast! It’s so pretty and your collection is growing too! Fabulous addition


Thank you Bumbles.. 
I have collected it from the store yesterday, while my MP from online and still on it’s way to me. So the cles is faster.


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Chanel_LV18 said:


> I have the same concern for the cle but it is so cute!!!  Your two pieces look so good together!


Thank you   I see people use the cle as a bag charm which I think is cute and maybe less scrubbing storing inside the purse


----------



## Babxie

Babxie said:


> @Jumper
> 
> So I just tried my luck after seeing MBS has stock available this morning.. as expected, a wasted trip


I am starting to be at peace with myself that perhaps Paris key pouch and me are not meant to be.

I seldom visit physical stores and since I got the chance to be at one today, might as well ‘explore’ as much as I want. I am interested in Vivienne bike charm and Vivienne coin purse that @Jumper has, but both of them are sold out. Most of the other items are still available like MP in all prints, ZCP, passport cover, pencil case, RCP etc.

I can’t leave empty handed (after 45mins drive) so I decided to buy a Tokyo RCP and luckily, out of 3 (one display), there’s 1 with acceptable condition though the keyring has some fine scratches, I’m still happy with it.

On a side note, the other 2, should be glue residues (I confirmed with the SA) are on the RCP. On one RCP it has it on one part of the glazing and on the print. The other one has it on the print. Other than the glue residues, one of them, is quite weirdly shaped, I don’t know how to describe but it’s definitely not flat and seems abit ‘curved’? Too bad I didn’t take any photos cause my kids are waiting for me.

By the way, mine is made in France and these are the photos.


----------



## missemarie33

The NYC notebook is add to cart right now in the USA


----------



## missemarie33

DMVLux said:


> Just received my pre-orders today too
> 
> View attachment 5641668
> 
> 
> I've read that the xmas key pouch is bigger than the regular canvas, I have the monogram eclipse key pouch and they're about the same size.
> 
> View attachment 5641669


looks like the zipper fabric is wider so maybe it holds more cards


----------



## missemarie33

NYC Pencil Pouch is add to cart in USA right now


----------



## DrTootr

yas78 said:


> View attachment 5640771
> View attachment 5640772
> _Got my key pouch today and she is a beauty and made in France. I did notice the gap where zipper ends and not sure if that is normal? Any one else’s piece look this way? I compared with my 2 other LV key pouches and it looks similar but since this one is longer I think it’s more noticeable. Thoughts? _


Hi @yas78 here's some pics of my one, in the first photo I'm comparing it with my over 20 years old OG key pouch zip and the second photo is my new one and exactly like you mention, mine is made in France too. These are screenshots from my unboxing video up on youtube, so if you want to view it all a bit closer, then seeing it in video format might be a better reference point for you, hope this could help.


----------



## yas78

DrTootr said:


> Hi @yas78 here's some pics of my one, in the first photo I'm comparing it with my over 20 years old OG key pouch zip and the second photo is my new one and exactly like you mention, mine is made in France too. These are screenshots from my unboxing video up on youtube, so if you want to view it all a bit closer, then seeing it in video format might be a better reference point for you, hope this could help.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642357



Love your video and your other pieces as well!!


----------



## DrTootr

yas78 said:


> Love your video and your other pieces as well!!


Aww thanks a million @yas78   and happy to be Key Pouch twinning with you


----------



## Chanel_LV18

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My husband saw a package outside the house and I screamed!!! The print is beautiful and everything is perfect.   this is a memorable piece since I was able to visit the LV flagship store in Seoul this year.
> 
> Unluckily though, my key pouch order got cancelled according to my cousin. Huhu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641985


Congrats! This piece is so beautiful.  Unfortunately it’s not available in Canada or US.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Finally got mine today. I pre-ordered it just this Monday.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Last night I finally got a shipping notice on the Key Pouch I pre-ordered on 10/10.  Kind of wishing I had gone with the regular overnight shipping instead of green, since I’m so eager to get it.  Oh well!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I picked up the NYC passport holder yesterday.


----------



## lilmore

madison55 said:


> Is it too late to get the passport holder now? Is there going to be a restock? Im not familiar with the process at all


I was able to buy one today.  My SA said her location received one today, and I had sent her a message yesterday letting her know I was looking to buy one.


----------



## madison55

lilmore said:


> I was able to buy one today.  My SA said her location received one today, and I had sent her a message yesterday letting her know I was looking to buy one.


I dont have a SA since im not a a frequent buyer, if u know anywhere i can get it, let me know!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

madison55 said:


> I dont have a SA since im not a a frequent buyer, if u know anywhere i can get it, let me know!


Do you have a store near you that you can ask an SA otherwise I would constantly check the website in case it becomes available….


----------



## yas78

I got my NY zippy coin purse and Tokyo pochette. The coin purse has a stain on the inside and the pochette is not stitched very nicely so both are going back. Luckily one of my CA’s has the coin purse in stock so he’s going to send it to me. So frustrating. One bright side is that New York animation on the coin purse is so beautiful that I still have to have it!


----------



## yas78

J99li said:


> I ordered it and picked it up last night. I can’t decide if I want to keep it or not….it’s perfectly constructed though but the cad$ was not friendly
> 
> View attachment 5640610


I am returning mine. The stitching is wonky on the sides and inside the pochette. I also was not super impresssd with the animation. So far Paris and NY are my favorite and so beautiful. I got the Paris cles and am tempted to get the Paris pochette but wont and save my money.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

yas78 said:


> I am returning mine. The stitching is wonky on the sides and inside the pochette. I also was not super impresssd with the animation. So far Paris and NY are my favorite and so beautiful. I got the Paris cles and am tempted to get the Paris pochette but wont and save my money.


Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this  . I only like those 2 also. I wish NYC had a cles. My store only had the passport holder and the ZCP.


----------



## yas78

PrayersandPurses said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this  . I only like those 2 also. I wish NYC had a cles. My store only had the passport holder and the ZCP.


The ZCP is so pretty in NYC!


----------



## MeepMeep67

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Last night I finally got a shipping notice on the Key Pouch I pre-ordered on 10/10.  Kind of wishing I had gone with the regular overnight shipping instead of green, since I’m so eager to get it.  Oh well!


I ordered mine from my CA and she always ships over night to me, but for some reason she did the green shipping this time.  Im so annoyed, since it took forever to ship and now will take forever to recieve.  Ill be in Europe when it finally arrives. Im pissed!


----------



## Babxie

May I know if Pasir Key Pouch is microchipped and don’t have date code? I see there’re resellers selling it. Abit hesitating cause I never bought anything other than from boutiques but also thinking the chances of getting a fake Pasir Key Pouch is pretty low..


----------



## DiJe40

I was in Paris yesterday, I tried to photograph the LV store and Place Vendome just like my keypouch. It’s not a succes  the street where way too crowded.


----------



## Shaddix13

Babxie said:


> May I know if Pasir Key Pouch is microchipped and don’t have date code? I see there’re resellers selling it. Abit hesitating cause I never bought anything other than from boutiques but also thinking the chances of getting a fake Pasir Key Pouch is pretty low..


My key pouch has a date code printed on the inside


----------



## Bumbles

DiJe40 said:


> I was in Paris yesterday, I tried to photograph the LV store and Place Vendome just like my keypouch. It’s not a succes  the street where way too crowded.
> View attachment 5642856
> View attachment 5642857


Love it!!!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

DiJe40 said:


> I was in Paris yesterday, I tried to photograph the LV store and Place Vendome just like my keypouch. It’s not a succes  the street where way too crowded.
> View attachment 5642856
> View attachment 5642857


Wow!  That is so cool.  Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## J99li

yas78 said:


> I am returning mine. The stitching is wonky on the sides and inside the pochette. I also was not super impresssd with the animation. So far Paris and NY are my favorite and so beautiful. I got the Paris cles and am tempted to get the Paris pochette but wont and save my money.


Awww I’m sorry to hear that!! I decided to keep the MP since I love the Tokyo design and it’s my only MP


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Chanel_LV18 said:


> Congrats! This piece is so beautiful.  Unfortunately it’s not available in Canada or US.


Thank you!


Chanel_LV18 said:


> Congrats! This piece is so beautiful.  Unfortunately it’s not available in Canada or US.


Awww so sorry that it isn't available from where you live. You can maybe ask someone you know who can buy it for you. That is what I did.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

yas78 said:


> The ZCP is so pretty in NYC!


Yes it really is. But I don't have any passport holder in my collection, so that's why I chose it instead


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DiJe40 said:


> I was in Paris yesterday, I tried to photograph the LV store and Place Vendome just like my keypouch. It’s not a succes  the street where way too crowded.
> View attachment 5642856
> View attachment 5642857


Thank you so much for taking this pic of the LV store on Place Vendome - it looks amazing!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

DiJe40 said:


> I was in Paris yesterday, I tried to photograph the LV store and Place Vendome just like my keypouch. It’s not a succes  the street where way too crowded.
> View attachment 5642856
> View attachment 5642857


Love this so much!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## anika913

madison55 said:


> Is it too late to get the passport holder now? Is there going to be a restock? Im not familiar with the process at all


My SAs were not replying when I sent them a message yesterday. I contacted client services via text message and was able to pay for the NYC passport cover.


----------



## madison55

anika913 said:


> My SAs were not replying when I sent them a message yesterday. I contacted client services via text message and was able to pay for the NYC passport cover.


Text message? Like the chat function on the site?


----------



## anika913

madison55 said:


> Text message? Like the chat function on the site?


Here’s for Australia website. Click on the number and choose the chat icon. It will direct you to text message.


----------



## Mapoon

Babxie said:


> I am starting to be at peace with myself that perhaps Paris key pouch and me are not meant to be.
> 
> I seldom visit physical stores and since I got the chance to be at one today, might as well ‘explore’ as much as I want. I am interested in Vivienne bike charm and Vivienne coin purse that @Jumper has, but both of them are sold out. Most of the other items are still available like MP in all prints, ZCP, passport cover, pencil case, RCP etc.
> 
> I can’t leave empty handed (after 45mins drive) so I decided to buy a Tokyo RCP and luckily, out of 3 (one display), there’s 1 with acceptable condition though the keyring has some fine scratches, I’m still happy with it.
> 
> On a side note, the other 2, should be glue residues (I confirmed with the SA) are on the RCP. On one RCP it has it on one part of the glazing and on the print. The other one has it on the print. Other than the glue residues, one of them, is quite weirdly shaped, I don’t know how to describe but it’s definitely not flat and seems abit ‘curved’? Too bad I didn’t take any photos cause my kids are waiting for me.
> 
> By the way, mine is made in France and these are the photos.
> 
> View attachment 5642152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642151


Congrats!! The scratches on the hardware seems extensive esp under light (but Im glad you are ok with it)...any chance they can order / change the hardware for you? It's similar to the one for the multi pochette?


----------



## Mapoon

My key pouch has finally arrived after it went missing despite paying for it and SA said she had it packed & ready when I went yesterday but couldnt find it after she was back after 2 days off. So my SA had to find another for me (how convenient a client at the same store didn’t want their order so it’s mine!) after going through roller coaster of emotions here she is! Was sent via local courier to me as I wasn’t letting her sit there for another day! Also some comparison with the normal monogram key pouch…it’s almost the same just abit “thicker” due to the print. And that’s it my two items from this years collection ! Until next year heeee


----------



## Babxie

Mapoon said:


> Congrats!! The scratches on the hardware seems extensive esp under light (but Im glad you are ok with it)...any chance they can order / change the hardware for you? It's similar to the one for the multi pochette?


Thanks @Mapoon for your suggestion! I will ask my CA if they can just change the hardware for me. 

By the way this is the best out of the ones they have available so I guess I rather have scratches on the hardware rather than issue with the pouch itself. I already am convinced that it’s less than 50% chances to get perfect pieces nowadays and personally it’s very stressful for me every single purchase to have to spend money to worry if I would receive something lesser of quality. Sometimes it made me think more than twice before buying just because I am afraid that I will get a bad piece and give myself torture to go through the exchanging/returning process, plus thinking if LV CA/SA will think I am just a pain in the butt 

For my nano speedy, I had exchanged 4 times and still didn’t manage to get that ok one, and I’m not even talking about perfection. Every single piece must definitely have something off with them, and I’m sure I’m not that picky. Example of issues are, winkles on leather, piping stitched too tight until it has those man-made winkles on them, missing glazing, chip on leather, “furry” threads. Maybe I’m just plain unlucky.


----------



## Babxie

Mapoon said:


> My key pouch has finally arrived after it went missing despite paying for it and SA said she had it packed & ready when I went yesterday but couldnt find it after she was back after 2 days off. So my SA had to find another for me (how convenient a client at the same store didn’t want their order so it’s mine!) after going through roller coaster of emotions here she is! Was sent via local courier to me as I wasn’t letting her sit there for another day! Also some comparison with the normal monogram key pouch…it’s almost the same just abit “thicker” due to the print. And that’s it my two items from this years collection ! Until next year heeee
> 
> View attachment 5643343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643348


You sure are lucky @Mapoon! She’s perfect! The previous client must be out of her/his mind to turn this beauty down!


----------



## Mapoon

Babxie said:


> Thanks @Mapoon for your suggestion! I will ask my CA if they can just change the hardware for me.
> 
> By the way this is the best out of the ones they have available so I guess I rather have scratches on the hardware rather than issue with the pouch itself. I already am convinced that it’s less than 50% chances to get perfect pieces nowadays and personally it’s very stressful for me every single purchase to have to spend money to worry if I would receive something lesser of quality. Sometimes it made me think more than twice before buying just because I am afraid that I will get a bad piece and give myself torture to go through the exchanging/returning process, plus thinking if LV CA/SA will think I am just a pain in the butt
> 
> For my nano speedy, I had exchanged 4 times and still didn’t manage to get that ok one, and I’m not even talking about perfection. Every single piece must definitely have something off with them, and I’m sure I’m not that picky. Example of issues are, winkles on leather, piping stitched too tight until it has those man-made winkles on them, missing glazing, chip on leather, “furry” threads. Maybe I’m just plain unlucky.


I hope your CA can arrange it for you, keep us posted. I totally know what you mean..hardware can be almost easily fixed but item defect itself can be tricky. LV QC has definitely dropped that's why ppl rather buy vintage now... Wow I cant believe you exchange your NS 4 times!! Did you end up keeping the 4th one?


----------



## Mapoon

Babxie said:


> You sure are lucky @Mapoon! She’s perfect! The previous client must be out of her/his mind to turn this beauty down!


Thank you so much dear!! She is so perfect!! Still dont know the whole story behind the one my SA put aside for me but Im so happy to have her!! Christmas animation peace hahaha!!


----------



## anika913

Mapoon said:


> My key pouch has finally arrived after it went missing despite paying for it and SA said she had it packed & ready when I went yesterday but couldnt find it after she was back after 2 days off. So my SA had to find another for me (how convenient a client at the same store didn’t want their order so it’s mine!) after going through roller coaster of emotions here she is! Was sent via local courier to me as I wasn’t letting her sit there for another day! Also some comparison with the normal monogram key pouch…it’s almost the same just abit “thicker” due to the print. And that’s it my two items from this years collection ! Until next year heeee
> 
> View attachment 5643343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643348


Oh glad she’s perfect condition! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Babxie

Mapoon said:


> I hope your CA can arrange it for you, keep us posted. I totally know what you mean..hardware can be almost easily fixed but item defect itself can be tricky. LV QC has definitely dropped that's why ppl rather buy vintage now... Wow I cant believe you exchange your NS 4 times!! Did you end up keeping the 4th one?


I ended up keeping the one with a tiny chip on the handle and furry threads on the inside of the bag. And this was the 2nd bag. The 4th bag was fine except for this part which is cut smaller compared to the other handles’ joint area.

Sorry admin to post these 2 photos unrelated to Xmas animation..

1st is the tiny crack on bag no.2 and 2nd is the part cut smaller.


----------



## Babxie

Babxie said:


> I ended up keeping the one with a tiny chip on the handle and furry threads on the inside of the bag. And this was the 2nd bag. The 4th bag was fine except for this part which is cut smaller compared to the other handles’ joint area.
> 
> Sorry admin to post these 2 photos unrelated to Xmas animation..
> 
> 1st is the tiny crack on bag no.2 and 2nd is the part cut smaller.
> 
> View attachment 5643424
> View attachment 5643425


The 2nd photo (4th bag), I just can’t unsee the “sliced” out part. As you can see the glazing part where the hardwares are is sloppy too.. I have so many whys in my head.


----------



## Mapoon

Babxie said:


> The 2nd photo (4th bag), I just can’t unsee the “sliced” out part. As you can see the glazing part where the hardwares are is sloppy too.. I have so many whys in my head.


I know what you mean...oh babe! I hope things get better for you in your future purchases!!


----------



## Babxie

Mapoon said:


> I know what you mean...oh babe! I hope things get better for you in your future purchases!!


Thanks dear! I sure hope so too!


----------



## GAN

Just received my zcp! So happy and the print is so pretty!
Been feeling under weather, receiving my pretty haul really help to brighten my day ☺️

Had ordered my key pouch but not sure if I will be able to get it though as pending for stock to arrive. Let's hope that I can get mine soon..


----------



## DrTootr

Been loving wearing my Christmas Animation KP on my different LV bags since I got it...


----------



## yas78

GAN said:


> Just received my zcp! So happy and the print is so pretty!
> Been feeling under weather, receiving my pretty haul really help to brighten my day ☺️
> 
> Had ordered my key pouch but not sure if I will be able to get it though as pending for stock to arrive. Let's hope that I can get mine soon..
> 
> View attachment 5643441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> My key pouch has finally arrived after it went missing despite paying for it and SA said she had it packed & ready when I went yesterday but couldnt find it after she was back after 2 days off. So my SA had to find another for me (how convenient a client at the same store didn’t want their order so it’s mine!) after going through roller coaster of emotions here she is! Was sent via local courier to me as I wasn’t letting her sit there for another day! Also some comparison with the normal monogram key pouch…it’s almost the same just abit “thicker” due to the print. And that’s it my two items from this years collection ! Until next year heeee
> 
> View attachment 5643343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643348


Congratulations on your beautiful key pouch. She looks pretty with your mini pochette


----------



## Snowpips Snowest

Mapoon said:


> My key pouch has finally arrived after it went missing despite paying for it and SA said she had it packed & ready when I went yesterday but couldnt find it after she was back after 2 days off. So my SA had to find another for me (how convenient a client at the same store didn’t want their order so it’s mine!) after going through roller coaster of emotions here she is! Was sent via local courier to me as I wasn’t letting her sit there for another day! Also some comparison with the normal monogram key pouch…it’s almost the same just abit “thicker” due to the print. And that’s it my two items from this years collection ! Until next year heeee
> 
> View attachment 5643343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643345
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643347
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643348


Glad it all worked out for you in the end! it can be nerve wracking waiting for our precious pieces to turn up. My SA couldn‘t secure my pre-order so I’ve had to order through the website for the passport holder and through customer service for the key pouch. Fingers crossed there’s no hiccups and I get them soon.


----------



## emmui

Found this photo on RED of the China exclusive design. The photo only shows the Felicie and Mini Pochette Accessoires


----------



## PrayersandPurses

emmui said:


> Found this photo on RED of the China exclusive design. The photo only shows the Felicie and Mini Pochette Accessoires
> 
> View attachment 5643702


Love the red for Christmas


----------



## _leah

Tokyo MPA and bandeau arrived on Friday!
(preordered on 10/4)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_leah said:


> Tokyo MPA and bandeau arrived on Friday!
> (preordered on 10/4)
> 
> View attachment 5643756


Yay! Congratulations!! Enjoy wearing them both


----------



## _leah

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yay! Congratulations!! Enjoy wearing them both


Thank you!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

emmui said:


> Found this photo on RED of the China exclusive design. The photo only shows the Felicie and Mini Pochette Accessoires
> 
> View attachment 5643702


Wow!  Will these be available in Hong Kong or Singapore?


----------



## TokidokiM

_leah said:


> Tokyo MPA and bandeau arrived on Friday!
> (preordered on 10/4)
> 
> View attachment 5643756


Amazing     I reserved the bandeau too!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

_leah said:


> Tokyo MPA and bandeau arrived on Friday!
> (preordered on 10/4)
> 
> View attachment 5643756


They are beautiful!   I ordered the Seoul print bandeau because I like its colors.


----------



## Mapoon

Snowpips Snowest said:


> Glad it all worked out for you in the end! it can be nerve wracking waiting for our precious pieces to turn up. My SA couldn‘t secure my pre-order so I’ve had to order through the website for the passport holder and through customer service for the key pouch. Fingers crossed there’s no hiccups and I get them soon.


Thank you so much!! It's definitely frustrating and we all think one channel allows us to order everything but usually not the case. For LE I will normally go via CS first as based on past experience, SA usually cannot order and can only take stock from what comes in. I actually secured my Tokyo mini p via CS and key pouch via SA (which almost didnt happen). Fingers crossed for you that you will get the items you love from this collection with no issues!!


----------



## khucka1

Browsing in my local store this evening I was happy to see that they had some of the animation pieces! I had purchased The Paris bag charm and key holder  several years ago (on the right), and tonight I decided to add the Plâce Vendome bag charm and key holder to my collection!   I love them as accents on my LV luggage pieces!
(by the way this was Legacy West in Plano Texas and they also had the Soho and Japan bag charms.)


----------



## Mapoon

Aussie folks..

Keypouch add to bag now! I received a "back in stock" email - @Bumbles I hope you can get it!!



			https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/key-pouch-nvprod4000004v/M81639?dispatchCountry=AU&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=LVWW_MULTI_CSTM_CORP_TRGR_BACKINSTOCK_NONE_MULTI&utm_content=product


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Aussie folks..
> 
> Keypouch add to bag now! I received a "back in stock" email - @Bumbles I hope you can get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://au.louisvuitton.com/eng-au/products/key-pouch-nvprod4000004v/M81639?dispatchCountry=AU&utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=LVWW_MULTI_CSTM_CORP_TRGR_BACKINSTOCK_NONE_MULTI&utm_content=product
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643988


Shucks! Too slow  at least pieces are coming in so it’s promising


----------



## PrayersandPurses

khucka1 said:


> Browsing in my local store this evening I was happy to see that they had some of the animation pieces! I had purchased The Paris bag charm and key holder  several years ago (on the right), and tonight I decided to add the Plâce Vendome bag charm and key holder to my collection!   I love them as accents on my LV luggage pieces!
> (by the way this was Legacy West in Plano Texas and they also had the Soho and Japan bag charms.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643934
> View attachment 5643935


Congratulations! Both are adorable


----------



## J99li

Sadly I ended up returning my MP in the Tokyo print. I just couldn’t justify something so expensive (over $1,220 cad)  oh well….


----------



## jcmama

UPS just dropped off all 5....not sure if to keep all.  Very cute


----------



## ildera5

J99li said:


> Sadly I ended up returning my MP in the Tokyo print. I just couldn’t justify something so expensive (over $1,220 cad)  oh well….


I hear ya! The prices are nuts here .


----------



## TokidokiM

jcmama said:


> UPS just dropped off all 5....not sure if to keep all.  Very cute
> 
> View attachment 5644432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644435
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644437


Amazing finds, keep them all


----------



## J99li

ildera5 said:


> I hear ya! The prices are nuts here .


I really loved it but all I could see when I stared at it is “$$$$”


----------



## dnawawa

I can’t believe I found the two pieces I wanted at the store. I’m so so happy, but I’m worried about ruining them with wear. Does anybody know of any method to protect the painting and preventing it from peeling off?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

dnawawa said:


> I can’t believe I found the two pieces I wanted at the store. I’m so so happy, but I’m worried about ruining them with wear. Does anybody know of any method to protect the painting and preventing it from peeling off?
> 
> View attachment 5644527


Congrats!  They are beautiful.  May I ask which country you are in? Does your boutique still have any more pieces left?


----------



## Mapoon

dnawawa said:


> I can’t believe I found the two pieces I wanted at the store. I’m so so happy, but I’m worried about ruining them with wear. Does anybody know of any method to protect the painting and preventing it from peeling off?
> 
> View attachment 5644527


Erm I dont protect them..I just use them as normal...keep aware from heat and avoid scratching them against sharp items / corners and store them in their dustbags like how you do for other LV bags...


----------



## dnawawa

Chanel_LV18 said:


> Congrats!  They are beautiful.  May I ask which country you are in? Does your boutique still have any more pieces left?


Thank you! I’m in Canada, they still had a few pieces left at Yorkdale


----------



## Leo the Lion

Added this cutie today!! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.


----------



## dnawawa

Mapoon said:


> Erm I dont protect them..I just use them as normal...keep aware from heat and avoid scratching them against sharp items / corners and store them in their dustbags like how you do for other LV bags...


Thank you so much for the feedback!! however…these will be used and abused hehe I think I’m gonna have them in my bag 24/7. Maybe I should post after a year about how they hold.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

dnawawa said:


> I’m in Canada, they still had a few pieces left at Yorkdale


I see.  Did you have them reserve or just luck that the pieces were there when you were in the boutique?  I find most times hard to get pieces are reserved for VIP.


----------



## dnawawa

Chanel_LV18 said:


> I see.  Did you have them reserve or just luck that the pieces were there when you were in the boutique?  I find most times hard to get pieces are reserved for VIP.


Actually it was an interesting situation. I ordered the Paris version of the MP online  because the KP was sold out. I went to the store to pick up my order and asked if by chance they had the KP and the Seoul MP (which were my original choices), and they had them! So I decided to return the Paris MP and left the store with what I really love ^^


----------



## J99li

dnawawa said:


> Thank you! I’m in Canada, they still had a few pieces left at Yorkdale


Do you have an SA there? Is there any more cles left?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

dnawawa said:


> Actually it was an interesting situation. I ordered the Paris version of the MP online  because the KP was sold out. I went to the store to pick up my order and asked if by chance they had the KP and the Seoul MP (which were my original choices), and they had them! So I decided to return the Paris MP and left the store with what I really love ^^


That was so lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## dnawawa

J99li said:


> Do you have an SA there? Is there any more cles left?


Hi! No, I don’t have an SA and I don’t know if they have any cles left. Maybe would be a good idea to stop by early in the morning since they still have a few items in stock


----------



## Mapoon

Leo the Lion said:


> Added this cutie today!! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.
> 
> View attachment 5644530


Congrats!! Twinning as well!! It's such a cute piece!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mapoon said:


> Congrats!! Twinning as well!! It's such a cute piece!


YAY!! So cute and I love the interior that bubblegum pink!!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Chanel_LV18 said:


> That was so lucky! Enjoy!





dnawawa said:


> Actually it was an interesting situation. I ordered the Paris version of the MP online  because the KP was sold out. I went to the store to pick up my order and asked if by chance they had the KP and the Seoul MP (which were my original choices), and they had them! So I decided to return the Paris MP and left the store with what I really love ^^


I forgot to ask how is the stitching on your KP.  There have been some complains on the bottom stitching. Hopefully, yours came from a good patch as some also came in perfect condition!


----------



## dnawawa

Chanel_LV18 said:


> I forgot to ask how is the stitching on your KP.  There have been some complains on the bottom stitching. Hopefully, yours came from a good patch as some also came in perfect condition!


I’d say mine looks really good, maybe the corners could be better, but overall I’m very happy with the quality of both the KP and the MP  btw both are made in France.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

dnawawa said:


> I’d say mine looks really good, maybe the corners could be better, but overall I’m very happy with the quality of both the KP and the MP  btw both are made in France.
> 
> View attachment 5644570


Your stitching looks good…some other ones reported here look pretty bad.


----------



## dnawawa

Chanel_LV18 said:


> Your stitching looks good…some other ones reported here look pretty bad.


I know, first thing I did was looking at the bottom hehe


----------



## Chanel_LV18

emmui said:


> Found this photo on RED of the China exclusive design. The photo only shows the Felicie and Mini Pochette Accessoires
> 
> View attachment 5643702


Does anyone know when these will be available?  I don’t see any of these on Chinese websites.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

J99li said:


> Sadly I ended up returning my MP in the Tokyo print. I just couldn’t justify something so expensive (over $1,220 cad)  oh well….


@J99li I totally understand. I'm also in Canada. The prices are just nuts!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

dnawawa said:


> Thank you! I’m in Canada, they still had a few pieces left at Yorkdale


Congratulations. I was at Yorkdale last week. The paris key pouch was on hold for a client. Enjoy them both


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Leo the Lion said:


> Added this cutie today!! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.
> 
> View attachment 5644530


Congratulations on both beautiful pieces


----------



## J99li

PrayersandPurses said:


> @J99li I totally understand. I'm also in Canada. The prices are just nuts!


It makes my stomach turn a little


----------



## dnawawa

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations. I was at Yorkdale last week. The paris key pouch was on hold for a client. Enjoy them both


Wow, I wonder why they didn’t take it. I feel very blessed hehe, thank you!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

dnawawa said:


> Wow, I wonder why they didn’t take it. I feel very blessed hehe, thank you!


It was meant for you!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

I wonder if LV will be restocking some of these pieces since it’s only beginning of Nov and most are sold out already.


----------



## Luxloversf

Just received my pieces this morning.  I ordered with a SA at the Vegas Crystals store while I was there on vacation on Oct 15th. Also sharing a photo of my pieces from last year and a hot stamp luggage tag. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Luxloversf

Luxloversf said:


> Just received my pieces this morning.  I ordered with a SA at the Vegas Crystals store while I was there on vacation on Oct 15th. Also sharing a photo of my pieces from last year and a hot stamp luggage tag. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5644904
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644905
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644906


Sorry I forgot to thank @Leo the Lion for letting me know where to get the Vegas hot stamp. Thanks!


----------



## madison55

i found the passport holder in the mall of millennia store. Im still tempted by the mini pochette but i cant justify the price increase!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Luxloversf said:


> Sorry I forgot to thank @Leo the Lion for letting me know where to get the Vegas hot stamp. Thanks!


Love your new beautiful pieces!!!


----------



## Steph1377

khucka1 said:


> Browsing in my local store this evening I was happy to see that they had some of the animation pieces! I had purchased The Paris bag charm and key holder  several years ago (on the right), and tonight I decided to add the Plâce Vendome bag charm and key holder to my collection!   I love them as accents on my LV luggage pieces!
> (by the way this was Legacy West in Plano Texas and they also had the Soho and Japan bag charms.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643934
> View attachment 5643935


Love everything about this! That coquelicot color is everything!!


----------



## balen.girl

My set is here..


----------



## Steph1377

I'm so torn, I ordered the Paris key pouch, Paris wallet victorine, Paris Paul notebook and Japan multi pochette. I'm so torn on which 2 to keep. I'll probably gift one to my sister and send one back. Anyone have the Pauk notebook? Is your latch hard to close once you have the LV refill inside? My S-lock is tricky sticky!  Any advice on what to keep?  I love the Paris print so much!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Steph1377 said:


> I'm so torn, I ordered the Paris key pouch, Paris wallet victorine, Paris Paul notebook and Japan multi pochette. I'm so torn on which 2 to keep. I'll probably gift one to my sister and send one back. Anyone have the Pauk notebook? Is your latch hard to close once you have the LV refill inside? My S-lock is tricky sticky!  Any advice on what to keep?  I love the Paris print so much!!


Of course, it depends on what you will enjoy using most and fits best into your lifestyle in the scheme of other pieces you may have, but my vote would be to keep the key pouch as one of them - it is not often the key pouch has been part of the animation in the past, so no guarantee that it will be one of next years pieces, and it is so cute and useful! I have never had a notebook, so I can’t provide any insight on that piece, but you will probably know what sings to you most as you unbox your beautiful pieces. Enjoy whatever you decide to keep!


----------



## Tangey88

Leo the Lion said:


> Added this cutie today!! Full unboxing video on my YT channel.
> 
> View attachment 5644530


I just watched your video unboxing the key pouch!!! Loved it!


----------



## Steph1377

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Of course, it depends on what you will enjoy using most and fits best into your lifestyle in the scheme of other pieces you may have, but my vote would be to keep the key pouch as one of them - it is not often the key pouch has been part of the animation in the past, so no guarantee that it will be one of next years pieces, and it is so cute and useful! I have never had a notebook, so I can’t provide any insight on that piece, but you will probably know what sings to you most as you unbox your beautiful pieces. Enjoy whatever you decide to keep!


Thanks so much, good advice.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Tangey88 said:


> I just watched your video unboxing the key pouch!!! Loved it!


Thanks so much sweetie!


----------



## missemarie33

USA website
Nyc pencil pouch at to cart!
Seoul mini pochette add to cart!
Seoul bandeau add to cart!


----------



## missemarie33

USA website 
Nyc pencil pouch at to cart
Seoul mini pochette add to cart!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Finally got my goodies!  I was very tempted by the Mini Pochette, but between the exorbitant price and the fact that I already have 5 MPs, I couldn’t justify it.  I got the pencil pouch as a “substitute” for the MP, since I intend to use it as a catch-all in my travel bag.




Love the pink interiors, too!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

I hope LV will restock the key pouch.  It is so cute!


----------



## Bumbles

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Finally got my goodies!  I was very tempted by the Mini Pochette, but between the exorbitant price and the fact that I already have 5 MPs, I couldn’t justify it.  I got the pencil pouch as a “substitute” for the MP, since I intend to use it as a catch-all in my travel bag.
> 
> View attachment 5645882
> 
> 
> Love the pink interiors, too!
> 
> View attachment 5645883


Your two goodies are super cute!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Bumbles said:


> Your two goodies are super cute!


Thanks!  I’m very happy with them


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Well I’m bummed. I finally got my preorder in for the cles and my replacement Coussin (zipper malfunction) and both are not good quality and both have to go back. The cles looks stitched too tight and inconsistent and the darker imprint on the coussin is “off center” IMO. So sad. The cles is sold out too…


----------



## BULL

Nurse_Heather said:


> Well I’m bummed. I finally got my preorder in for the cles and my replacement Coussin (zipper malfunction) and both are not good quality and both have to go back. The cles looks stitched too tight and inconsistent and the darker imprint on the coussin is “off center” IMO. So sad. The cles is sold out too…
> 
> View attachment 5646178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646179


I really don't mind a "hand made"-ish vibe on my items, but this... the print on the Coussin should be laser-precision perfect. This is a high-end product, not a Zara.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

BULL said:


> I really don't mind a "hand made"-ish vibe on my items, but this... the print on the Coussin should be laser-precision perfect. This is a high-end product, not a Zara.


Exactly!!


----------



## jcmama

Do not plan to purchase another MP as it would be over $1600 for 2 MP.....so purchased the Félicie Pochette with Vivienne in front of the Place Vendôme column instead 
Taking some of the pieces back tomorrow to stay within the 30 days since pre-orders were made in early October


----------



## toujours*chic

I love the felicie- the animation is so beautiful and crisp. I hope you love carrying it!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I hope you don’t mind me posting my RCP from 2019. But instead of coins I put my rosary beads in it lol.
@LouisV76 inspired me to take it out of my closet and put it to use


----------



## dsrm

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My husband saw a package outside the house and I screamed!!! The print is beautiful and everything is perfect.   this is a memorable piece since I was able to visit the LV flagship store in Seoul this year.
> 
> Unluckily though, my key pouch order got cancelled according to my cousin. Huhu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641985


Hi can I ask what country you are in. I’m in the US and my SA said it’s not available here thank you


----------



## jcmama

2 Mini Pochette Accessoires were available at my store this afternoon - Vivienne with the futuristic Seoul boutique, a Sakura tree and a temple.  probably won't last long...msg if you are looking for it.


----------



## ilovelions8

I couldn’t stomach the US price..so I bought it in Korea for around $675 after VAT refund and conversion. Something to remember my vacation there!


----------



## Jaime

Pochettes don't seem as popular this time perhaps due to the price but all available online still.


----------



## Grande Latte

Wha


PrayersandPurses said:


> I hope you don’t mind me posting my RCP from 2019. But instead of coins I put my rosary beads in it lol.
> @LouisV76 inspired me to take it out of my closet and put it to use
> View attachment 5646857
> View attachment 5646858


??? What? I use my round coin purse for my rosary as well. I guess like minds really think alike!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

dsrm said:


> Hi can I ask what country you are in. I’m in the US and my SA said it’s not available here thank you


Hi, I am from Scotland. I ordered it in Asia, where my cousin lives and shipped it here.  Bummer that they don't release it there. UK website has it, but I pre-ordered thinking it won't be available here. Hope you find one soon.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> Wha
> 
> ??? What? I use my round coin purse for my rosary as well. I guess like minds really think alike!


Yes they do Prayer is my form of meditation and I carry one with me at all times, even have one hanging in my car.
But from now on it will be carried in this pretty little purse


----------



## dsrm

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Hi, I am from Scotland. I ordered it in Asia, where my cousin lives and shipped it here.  Bummer that they don't release it there. UK website has it, but I pre-ordered thinking it won't be available here. Hope you find one soon.


Thank you for the reply. My cousin lives in Korea, I will ask her to buy it for me.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Various items from the Vivienne Xmas collection are popping up today on the website, including mini pochettes!


----------



## jasa333

I finally was able to place an order on the website for the Paris mini pochette.  I’m so happy!!


----------



## idonothave1

I finally got the Xmas key pouch and it’s perfect! It is actually bigger than the normal monogram key pouch I bought in 2019. In the first photo, the Xmas edition is on the bottom and the regular one is on top. In the second photo, the Xmas edition is on the left and regular one is on the right. I would say the Xmas edition is 2-3 millimeters taller and 1/2 cm (1/4 inch) longer.


----------



## _jlv

Went into the store to exchange my Felicie due to a glazing issue. Walked out with this too! I wasn’t planning on getting anything from the collection but the Tokyo print caught my eye and I love the blue accent color. Love love the vibrant colors so much! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Grande Latte

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yes they do Prayer is my form of meditation and I carry one with me at all times, even have one hanging in my car.
> But from now on it will be carried in this pretty little purse


Beautiful. I carry my rosary in a regular monogram round coin purse. It travels with me. But this Xmas print is just so pretty, makes me want to get one as well. But I can't justify having two round coin purses. 

So I think I'll get the Xmas edition in a mini pochette. At least I don't own a mini pochette. And it will serve as a nice little catchall. 

Yes. Prayer is a form of meditation. I also use CALM app for other guided meditation.


----------



## BeaC

I finally got my hands on the key pouch in store this morning!!!  The print is stunning!


----------



## jasa333

My first mini pochette arrived today ❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> Beautiful. I carry my rosary in a regular monogram round coin purse. It travels with me. But this Xmas print is just so pretty, makes me want to get one as well. But I can't justify having two round coin purses.
> 
> So I think I'll get the Xmas edition in a mini pochette. At least I don't own a mini pochette. And it will serve as a nice little catchall.
> 
> Yes. Prayer is a form of meditation. I also use CALM app for other guided meditation.


Yes I agree no need to have 2. I am all for adding a piece you don't own . And I love the mini pochette. 
Oh good to know about the app.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

BeaC said:


> I finally got my hands on the key pouch in store this morning!!!  The print is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 5648792


Oh lucky you!  Congrats! Which store did you get it from?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Has anyone heard whether the key pouch will be restock and/or the China exclusive pieces will be available?  I don’t recall last year whether the Tokyo exclusive pieces were available online or just in store?


----------



## BeaC

Chanel_LV18 said:


> Oh lucky you!  Congrats! Which store did you get it from?



Thank you! I found it in Harrods, London.  It was the last one in store and the SA also seemed quite surprised that they had it.

I had previously gone to Harrods a couple of weeks ago when it was showing as available, however, the SA could not find the 2 pieces that should have been in store.  I assumed they had been put aside for VICs so felt very lucky yesterday when she took this one out!!


----------



## arl07

Received today this cute christmas edition mini pochette. Ordered it online here in Australia.


----------



## mrs.JC

arl07 said:


> Received today this cute christmas edition mini pochette. Ordered it online here in Australia.


That is too cute!  I ended up getting the bandeau but if they had had that in stock, I might have gotten that too.


----------



## Babxie

I had just managed to checkout 1 piece of key pouch through SG online store. I had later tried to put in 2 more in cart and was able to. But after 5mins, it became out of stock again.

I have been checking online availability for key pouch everyday, multiple times daily and this is the first time I see it available since 3rd day online launch. 2nd day of online launch, I saw it once for 2mins but I was unable to checkout cause my account and or their online store had issues.

Btw the order I just placed is not a preorder, so I think it's highly likely it's a returned piece. I don't think I would mind if the condition is good and I hope it is good. Fingers crossed! Also, hoping it is not system error and ended up cancelling my order!


----------



## Babxie

Update:
It's currently ATB again in SG online store. So maybe it might not be returned pieces!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

Babxie said:


> I had just managed to checkout 1 piece of key pouch through SG online store. I had later tried to put in 2 more in cart and was able to. But after 5mins, it became out of stock again.
> 
> I have been checking online availability for key pouch everyday, multiple times daily and this is the first time I see it available since 3rd day online launch. 2nd day of online launch, I saw it once for 2mins but I was unable to checkout cause my account and or their online store had issues.
> 
> Btw the order I just placed is not a preorder, so I think it's highly likely it's a returned piece. I don't think I would mind if the condition is good and I hope it is good. Fingers crossed! Also, hoping it is not system error and ended up cancelling my order!


Fingercross you will get one in good condition soon


----------



## jasa333

Received today this cute christmas edition mini pochette. Ordered it online here in Australia.


arl07 said:


> View attachment 5649225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649226



I love this one!! So cute!


----------



## Babxie

Marie. Alyssa said:


> Fingercross you will get one in good condition soon


Thank you


----------



## TokidokiM

arl07 said:


> Received today this cute christmas edition mini pochette. Ordered it online here in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 5649225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649226


So cute, I love it, need to order one


----------



## Gypsygrl

Steph1377 said:


> I'm so torn, I ordered the Paris key pouch, Paris wallet victorine, Paris Paul notebook and Japan multi pochette. I'm so torn on which 2 to keep. I'll probably gift one to my sister and send one back. Anyone have the Pauk notebook? Is your latch hard to close once you have the LV refill inside? My S-lock is tricky sticky!  Any advice on what to keep?  I love the Paris print so much!!


I have last years Paul Notebook and no, the clasp is not tricky to close. The lock is actually easier to open and close once you have a notebook inside. I have both LV notebooks and also a non branded one with gold gilded edges I found on Amazon. Happy to share  the link if you're interested. I use mine for my daily To-do lists and find that the pop of colors on the Christmas Animation work well with my Hermes Ulysse notebooks or any other brightly colored notebook. I only tuck the notebook inside the back "pocket" leaving the front one open for stamps or notes and I found leather pen holders on Etsy that attach to any page of the notebook to make mine an agent of sorts. Happy to post pics if anyone needs a visual.


----------



## Babxie

After lots of emotional roller coaster rides, I finally got a key pouch!! And I am sooo thankful I got a good one. She’s perfect


----------



## brnicutie

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5650517
> 
> View attachment 5650518
> View attachment 5650520
> View attachment 5650521
> View attachment 5650522
> View attachment 5650523
> 
> 
> After lots of emotional roller coaster rides, I finally got a key pouch!! And I am sooo thankful I got a good one. She’s perfect


Congrats, Babxie! She looks great.


----------



## Babxie

brnicutie said:


> Congrats, Babxie! She looks great.


Thank you @brnicutie!


----------



## mrslkc23

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5650517
> 
> View attachment 5650518
> View attachment 5650520
> View attachment 5650521
> View attachment 5650522
> View attachment 5650523
> 
> 
> After lots of emotional roller coaster rides, I finally got a key pouch!! And I am sooo thankful I got a good one. She’s perfect


Congrats on this lovely piece @Babxie she's perfect indeed!


----------



## Babxie

mrslkc23 said:


> Congrats on this lovely piece @Babxie she's perfect indeed!


Thanks @mrslkc23!


----------



## TokidokiM

Babxie said:


> View attachment 5650517
> 
> View attachment 5650518
> View attachment 5650520
> View attachment 5650521
> View attachment 5650522
> View attachment 5650523
> 
> 
> After lots of emotional roller coaster rides, I finally got a key pouch!! And I am sooo thankful I got a good one. She’s perfect


Congrats!  Yoor pouch looks amazing


----------



## essiedub

Gypsygrl said:


> I have last years Paul Notebook and no, the clasp is not tricky to close. The lock is actually easier to open and close once you have a notebook inside. I have both LV notebooks and also a non branded one with gold gilded edges I found on Amazon. Happy to share  the link if you're interested. I use mine for my daily To-do lists and find that the pop of colors on the Christmas Animation work well with my Hermes Ulysse notebooks or any other brightly colored notebook. I only tuck the notebook inside the back "pocket" leaving the front one open for stamps or notes and I found leather pen holders on Etsy that attach to any page of the notebook to make mine an agent of sorts. Happy to post pics if anyone needs a visual.


Oh I’d love a photo of your setup!  Thanks!


----------



## Babxie

TokidokiM said:


> Congrats!  Yoor pouch looks amazing


Thank you @TokidokiM!


----------



## missemarie33

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Finally got my goodies!  I was very tempted by the Mini Pochette, but between the exorbitant price and the fact that I already have 5 MPs, I couldn’t justify it.  I got the pencil pouch as a “substitute” for the MP, since I intend to use it as a catch-all in my travel bag.
> 
> View attachment 5645882
> 
> 
> Love the pink interiors, too!
> 
> View attachment 5645883


Ive never seen the pencil pouch in person, so i'm wondering does it have piping on the seams where the vachetta base meets the canvas sides, or is that glazed? I cant really tell from photos. Thanks!!


----------



## missemarie33

Paris mini pochette, pencil pouch and note book are all place in cart in usa website


----------



## Jolie34

I got this beautiful piece a couple of weeks ago but just posting it. It’s super cute


----------



## Khrynia

The 3 animated mini pochettes are available to buy through the USA website right now


----------



## nat74

Got the Paris MPA in Rome today for 620 Euros = $642.69 USD. The VAT form shows that I’ll be getting 81 Euros back so it will be about the same price I paid for the 2021 Xmas Animation MPA. I love Paris so I’m excited with the design.


----------



## Babxie

Mapoon said:


> I hope your CA can arrange it for you, keep us posted. I totally know what you mean..hardware can be almost easily fixed but item defect itself can be tricky. LV QC has definitely dropped that's why ppl rather buy vintage now... Wow I cant believe you exchange your NS 4 times!! Did you end up keeping the 4th one?


Hi @Mapoon, as I bought it from store, my CA told me I need to go back to the store to see what they can do for me. I’m here and the SA here told me it’s normal cause the clasp hardwares are all hand assembled. Also she say there is no deep scratch so it’s normal. And they do not change parts here in SG store. If need to replace the hardware, it’ll be free within a year but will need up to 16 weeks as repair. 

Side note, the visit today is overall not pleasant. I thought I might change my purchases to from stores but I think I would stick to my online CA. Thankfully our newly started relationship has major improvement recently.


----------



## Grande Latte

nat74 said:


> Got the Paris MPA in Rome today for 620 Euros = $642.69 USD. The VAT form shows that I’ll be getting 81 Euros back so it will be about the same price I paid for the 2021 Xmas Animation MPA. I love Paris so I’m excited with the design.
> 
> View attachment 5652160


Beautiful. Congrats! 

Arghhh....This is the one I want. Paris version. Yesterday I texted my SA and she said only one is available at her store. I wanted to visit today, but I cannot until Tuesday. She texted back later and told me it's sold. 

I'll try other methods and locations. But I usually like to see the piece, and buy it on sight. When I don't get the opportunity, I think it's the universe telling me I have a full closet!


----------



## nat74

Grande Latte said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Arghhh....This is the one I want. Paris version. Yesterday I texted my SA and she said only one is available at her store. I wanted to visit today, but I cannot until Tuesday. She texted back later and told me it's sold.
> 
> I'll try other methods and locations. But I usually like to see the piece, and buy it on sight. When I don't get the opportunity, I think it's the universe telling me I have a full closet!


Thanks! Good luck and I hope you will get one soon. It seems to be available at every single store in Europe and I’ve seen it popping up online on US website too.


----------



## GAN

Just collected my reservation  for my key pouch! Super ❤️ it! Very pretty !


----------



## brnicutie

I picked up the rest of my Christmas Animations today.


----------



## bibogirl

Cross posted in the November purchases thread. Bought these three to commemorate my first trip to Paris. Going back to the the states tomorrow and looking forward to using these back home to help remind me of my trip.

*Edited to add* I got all three for 2,060 Euro ($2,243 USD after the exchange rate) And I’m eligible for VAT refunds. I need to come here more often!


----------



## missemarie33

brnicutie said:


> I picked up the rest of my Christmas Animations today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653741


wow I didn't realize viv was so big on the Seoul mp!


----------



## missemarie33

GAN said:


> Just collected my reservation  for my key pouch! Super ❤️ it! Very pretty !
> View attachment 5653055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the holiday packaging? It reminds me of legos. I like it though!


----------



## TokidokiM

brnicutie said:


> I picked up the rest of my Christmas Animations today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653741


Lovely X'mas collection


----------



## brnicutie

TokidokiM said:


> Lovely X'mas collection


Thanks, Tokidoki!


----------



## brnicutie

missemarie33 said:


> wow I didn't realize viv was so big on the Seoul mp!


Yes, she’s close up on the Seoul print.


----------



## 23adeline

My CA said this is part of the Christmas Animation 2022, and it’s the only piece that I bought this year


----------



## TokidokiM

Very cute, I'm waiting for this one


----------



## darlingxn1ki

nat74 said:


> Got the Paris MPA in Rome today for 620 Euros = $642.69 USD. The VAT form shows that I’ll be getting 81 Euros back so it will be about the same price I paid for the 2021 Xmas Animation MPA. I love Paris so I’m excited with the design.
> 
> View attachment 5652160


Random question! Since you bought in rome, does your tag say made in Italy ? I’m still trying to figure out their new system.


----------



## arcana

Sigh I'm always too late.. Really want the key pouch  everything else seems to be available online still though.


----------



## nat74

darlingxn1ki said:


> Random question! Since you bought in rome, does your tag say made in Italy ? I’m still trying to figure out their new system.


Nope, mine is made in France.


----------



## _leah

arcana said:


> Sigh I'm always too late.. Really want the key pouch  everything else seems to be available online still though.


Not sure where you are located or if there are any stores near you but I visited a store (US) on Wednesday and a CA (not my regular one) helped me order a key pouch. He said they were showing as not available / no stock in stores but able to order. It arrived in store yesterday but I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## arcana

_leah said:


> Not sure where you are located or if there are any stores near you but I visited a store (US) on Wednesday and a CA (not my regular one) helped me order a key pouch. He said they were showing as not available / no stock in stores but able to order. It arrived in store yesterday but I haven't picked it up yet.



Thanks for letting me know! I'm in NYC and I've gone either last year or the year before to request holiday items and gotten told to my face that they're all already allocated. The SA was super unfriendly.


----------



## Aliluvlv

arcana said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm in NYC and I've gone either last year or the year before to request holiday items and gotten told to my face that they're all already allocated. The SA was super unfriendly.


I’m sorry to hear that. That’s really frustrating. Have you tried the soho location? I’ve had very friendly service there when I’ve visited before. Hope you can track down what you want soon!


----------



## brnicutie

arcana said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm in NYC and I've gone either last year or the year before to request holiday items and gotten told to my face that they're all already allocated. The SA was super unfriendly.


I'm sorry that they weren't nice to you. It's a lot easier to get the Christmas Animation pieces this year compared to past years. Due to the high price increases this year, many people aren't as interested.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arcana said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm in NYC and I've gone either last year or the year before to request holiday items and gotten told to my face that they're all already allocated. The SA was super unfriendly.


It’s no fun when SAs aren’t helpful….I’m not sure what you are looking for but there are many pieces available online..


----------



## arcana

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It’s no fun when SAs aren’t helpful….I’m not sure what you are looking for but there are many pieces available online..


Just the key cles because yep, everything else comes in and out of stock online. I picked up a passport cover that's shipping from ontario ca (random? or just MIA?) and a mini pochette that I'm not sure if I will keep due to the new price.

This is probably not the right thread to complain but I've never been one of those people who buys bags whenever a new one comes out. I do think about my decisions and I just feel like it's hard to have a SA or build a relationship if you're not a "regular". Often times I go in to the store knowing what I want and always gets told it's not available or nobody cares to help me because they don't think I'm worth their time. It's pretty frustrating at times and makes me want to buy even less. This could also just be a NY thing because they get so many customers all the time.


----------



## _leah

arcana said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I'm in NYC and I've gone either last year or the year before to request holiday items and gotten told to my face that they're all already allocated. The SA was super unfriendly.


I’m so sorry to hear that. The CA I used to go to moved to NYC - if you’d like, I can ask him if he doesn’t mind that I share his contact info with you. He’s great and always notifies me when holiday items are available for pre-order!


----------



## arcana

_leah said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that. The CA I used to go to moved to NYC - if you’d like, I can ask him if he doesn’t mind that I share his contact info with you. He’s great and always notifies me when holiday items are available for pre-order!


That would be lovely! Please check with him and let me know  Thank you so much!


----------



## missemarie33

arcana said:


> Just the key cles because yep, everything else comes in and out of stock online. I picked up a passport cover that's shipping from ontario ca (random? or just MIA?) and a mini pochette that I'm not sure if I will keep due to the new price.
> 
> This is probably not the right thread to complain but I've never been one of those people who buys bags whenever a new one comes out. I do think about my decisions and I just feel like it's hard to have a SA or build a relationship if you're not a "regular". Often times I go in to the store knowing what I want and always gets told it's not available or nobody cares to help me because they don't think I'm worth their time. It's pretty frustrating at times and makes me want to buy even less. This could also just be a NY thing because they get so many customers all the time.


Im going into the city tomorrow for a Dr appointment Monday. I’ll be trying to get a key pouch too. I ordered the passport cover online last night and they said they shipped it today. If they have two key pouches I’ll get one for you and we can make arrangements to get it to you.


----------



## DMVLux

arcana said:


> Just the key cles because yep, everything else comes in and out of stock online. I picked up a passport cover that's shipping from ontario ca (random? or just MIA?) and a mini pochette that I'm not sure if I will keep due to the new price.
> 
> This is probably not the right thread to complain but I've never been one of those people who buys bags whenever a new one comes out. I do think about my decisions and I just feel like it's hard to have a SA or build a relationship if you're not a "regular". Often times I go in to the store knowing what I want and always gets told it's not available or nobody cares to help me because they don't think I'm worth their time. It's pretty frustrating at times and makes me want to buy even less. This could also just be a NY thing because they get so many customers all the time.



Too bad I'm only seening your posts now, I just returned a Key Cles. Nothing wrong with it, I had two. I was even thinking of asking if anyone here is interested but opted to just return the items. I forgot to tell my husband I preordered and he was able to buy me 2 items I wanted while traveling for work...I ruined his surprise.


----------



## arcana

Everyone's so sweet  thank you all and have a great weekend!


----------



## missemarie33

arcana said:


> Everyone's so sweet  thank you all and have a great weekend!


I’ve just left the 5th Avenue Louis and they didn’t have any animation key pouches. They had everything else though. I’m sorry. If your still after it, I would recommend calling the client services number and asking them to locate one for you instore and have that boutique ship it to you. If you have a purchase history within the last year they can do a phone order for you.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arcana said:


> Just the key cles because yep, everything else comes in and out of stock online. I picked up a passport cover that's shipping from ontario ca (random? or just MIA?) and a mini pochette that I'm not sure if I will keep due to the new price.
> 
> This is probably not the right thread to complain but I've never been one of those people who buys bags whenever a new one comes out. I do think about my decisions and I just feel like it's hard to have a SA or build a relationship if you're not a "regular". Often times I go in to the store knowing what I want and always gets told it's not available or nobody cares to help me because they don't think I'm worth their time. It's pretty frustrating at times and makes me want to buy even less. This could also just be a NY thing because they get so many customers all the time.


I’m sorry, I don’t know why they can’t take every customer seriously with purchases, it shouldn’t matter how much you spend..I believe there is a warehouse they ship from in Ontario, CA…I hope you are able to find it..


----------



## arcana

missemarie33 said:


> I’ve just left the 5th Avenue Louis and they didn’t have any animation key pouches. They had everything else though. I’m sorry. If your still after it, I would recommend calling the client services number and asking them to locate one for you instore and have that boutique ship it to you. If you have a purchase history within the last year they can do a phone order for you.


Thanks for letting me know! I figured as much. Maybe they'll get a restock online lol.


----------



## Babxie

arcana said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I figured as much. Maybe they'll get a restock online lol.


Maybe you can check availability online as often as you can? I had been stalking online for 1-2 weeks and was lucky enough to grab one when it was available and soon after it’s OOS again. I’m in SG and I had no luck with CS and CA and was told they are not allowed to place preorder/secure order for Xmas animation this year. Also I wasn’t able to order in store probably cause I went too early (on the 2nd day of launch) and I don’t know any SA as I very very seldom shop in stores.


----------



## J99li

arcana said:


> Everyone's so sweet  thank you all and have a great weekend!


Where are you located? I’m in Ontario Canada and I can see if I can order one and ship it to you


----------



## Cathindy

Finally picked up my Paris Passport Cover! Really loving the pink interior


----------



## arcana

J99li said:


> Where are you located? I’m in Ontario Canada and I can see if I can order one and ship it to you





Babxie said:


> Maybe you can check availability online as often as you can? I had been stalking online for 1-2 weeks and was lucky enough to grab one when it was available and soon after it’s OOS again. I’m in SG and I had no luck with CS and CA and was told they are not allowed to place preorder/secure order for Xmas animation this year. Also I wasn’t able to order in store probably cause I went too early (on the 2nd day of launch) and I don’t know any SA as I very very seldom shop in stores.



Thanks, loves!

I'm in NY.
Also, meh I'm over it. If I can still get it, great. If not, I'm not too heartbroken. I think I'll stop by Bloomingdales this week and see if they can order one as it seems like the stand alone stores can no longer order for clients.

People do make returns online but by the time I get to the checkout process, it's sold out again.


----------



## Babxie

arcana said:


> Thanks, loves!
> 
> I'm in NY.
> Also, meh I'm over it. If I can still get it, great. If not, I'm not too heartbroken. I think I'll stop by Bloomingdales this week and see if they can order one as it seems like the stand alone stores can no longer order for clients.
> 
> People do make returns online but by the time I get to the checkout process, it's sold out again.


Np and hope you'll manage to get it! Btw did you try calling CS (hotline) if they can order one for you?


----------



## arcana

Babxie said:


> Np and hope you'll manage to get it! Btw did you try calling CS (hotline) if they can order one for you?


 
I have and in the past as well. They only order if it's available online. I did a stock check for physical stores and of course none of the NYC stores has it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Finally get to open mine!
Pre-ordered through my CA, but it was delivered the day after I left on my 3 week Europe trip. Shopping in Europe, I was offered other animation items, no one had the key pouch tho.
Included were perfume samples, how nice!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

arcana said:


> I have and in the past as well. They only order if it's available online. I did a stock check for physical stores and of course none of the NYC stores has it.


You can try Nick at the Aventura store. he posted pics of the key pouch today on IG. He always posts hard to find items from his store…


----------



## missemarie33

Im def a bit of a late bloomer! I changed my mind after turning down the opportunity to pre-order. I honeymooned in France and biked all over Paris…I felt as free as vivienne looks on her bike, and our hotel was just down a block on the same street… I couldn’t resist. When the box arrived it was torn open and taped closed (panic moment) but luckily the passport holder was still inside!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missemarie33 said:


> Im def a bit of a late bloomer! I changed my mind after turning down the opportunity to pre-order. I honeymooned in France and biked all over Paris…I felt as free as vivienne looks on her bike, and our hotel was just down a block on the same street… I couldn’t resist. When the box arrived it was torn open and taped closed (panic moment) but luckily the passport holder was still inside!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658180


OMG I can't believe how bad that box looks. Thank goodness your passport holder was still inside and everything was OK. How on earth do boxes in shipment get like that?


----------



## arcana

I GOT IT!

I'm so grateful for everyone on the forum helping me!
Stitching is crap on the bottom but I'm not even going to complain lol. I'm pretty sure that's why this was returned but looking through the photos posted from others, I already expected that.
Someone shared their SA at Hudson Yards and they just happened to have a return so I grabbed it tonight after work.
I feel so thankful that I have a job this year (economy is crap, y'all) and can purchase this with everyone's help of course. Sending warm holiday thoughts to all of you!
Photos later when I have better lighting!


----------



## arcana

missemarie33 said:


> Im def a bit of a late bloomer! I changed my mind after turning down the opportunity to pre-order. I honeymooned in France and biked all over Paris…I felt as free as vivienne looks on her bike, and our hotel was just down a block on the same street… I couldn’t resist. When the box arrived it was torn open and taped closed (panic moment) but luckily the passport holder was still inside!


lol omg it was meant to be! I like the new LV shipping boxes. They also make returns super easy with the extra adhesive. This is all great but I'd prefer they do better QC so people don't return though..


----------



## missemarie33

Pop Art Suzy said:


> OMG I can't believe how bad that box looks. Thank goodness your passport holder was still inside and everything was OK. How on earth do boxes in shipment get like that?


when I saw the box my heart sunk like OMG! My husband signed for it and hadn’t checked inside the box so when I got home I was horrified! The ribbon was off the box inside and the part of the cardboard that holds the gift box in place was all torn as well, so I know someone ripped it open from the end instead of pulling those tabs that open the shipping box. They def tore the gift box out and then put it back, I guess maybe not a big enough item to steal? Not sure. But was so happy it was inside.


----------



## missemarie33

arcana said:


> lol omg it was meant to be! I like the new LV shipping boxes. They also make returns super easy with the extra adhesive. This is all great but I'd prefer they do better QC so people don't return though..
> 
> 
> arcana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT IT!
> 
> I'm so grateful for everyone on the forum helping me!
> Stitching is crap on the bottom but I'm not even going to complain lol. I'm pretty sure that's why this was returned but looking through the photos posted from others, I already expected that.
> Someone shared their SA at Hudson Yards and they just happened to have a return so I grabbed it tonight after work.
> I feel so thankful that I have a job this year (economy is crap, y'all) and can purchase this with everyone's help of course. Sending warm holiday thoughts to all of you!
> Photos later when I have better lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so glad you got it!!! I was able to do a phone order for it, and they sent the payment link and took my money but no word on tracking info yet. So fingers crossed.
Click to expand...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

missemarie33 said:


> when I saw the box my heart sunk like OMG! My husband signed for it and hadn’t checked inside the box so when I got home I was horrified! The ribbon was off the box inside and the part of the cardboard that holds the gift box in place was all torn as well, so I know someone ripped it open from the end instead of pulling those tabs that open the shipping box. They def tore the gift box out and then put it back, I guess maybe not a big enough item to steal? Not sure. But was so happy it was inside.


That is very scary that a person opened it…I’m glad they didn’t take it….


----------



## jcmama

missemarie33 said:


> Im def a bit of a late bloomer! I changed my mind after turning down the opportunity to pre-order. I honeymooned in France and biked all over Paris…I felt as free as vivienne looks on her bike, and our hotel was just down a block on the same street… I couldn’t resist. When the box arrived it was torn open and taped closed (panic moment) but luckily the passport holder was still inside!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658177
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658180


Was there a delay in the delivery?  The reason I am asking is this has happened to me.  It was at least 1 day delay like they are not able to locate the package, then finally delivered but it is like someone has changed the outter box and put a new label on it. The LV box was damaged and ribbons off of course


----------



## missemarie33

jcmama said:


> Was there a delay in the delivery?  The reason I am asking is this has happened to me.  It was at least 1 day delay like they are not able to locate the package, then finally delivered but it is like someone has changed the outter box and put a new label on it. The LV box was damaged and ribbons off of course


It was in the same box just ripped open and taped shut. But not as if the sorting machines crunched it. I have seen that happen to ppl before


----------



## missemarie33

So my animation saga continues. My key pouch arrived today…. And the sa includes the bag which I was super greatful for. Tell me if I’m crazy I think this date code CT4213. 41week, year 2023?! I’ve taken 100 photos now I think it does say 4212 but it’s iffy


----------



## BULL

missemarie33 said:


> So my animation saga continues. My key pouch arrived today…. And the sa includes the bag which I was super greatful for. Tell me if I’m crazy I think this date code CT4213. 41week, year 2023?! I’ve taken 100 photos now I think it does say 4212 but it’s iffy
> 
> View attachment 5658551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658562


It is 22. Very clear in the last pic.


----------



## missemarie33

BULL said:


> It is 22. Very clear in the last pic.


Thank you! It took so many photos at different angles to see it’s a 2. I really needed another set of eyes to tell me it’s ok.


----------



## J99li

arcana said:


> I GOT IT!
> 
> I'm so grateful for everyone on the forum helping me!
> Stitching is crap on the bottom but I'm not even going to complain lol. I'm pretty sure that's why this was returned but looking through the photos posted from others, I already expected that.
> Someone shared their SA at Hudson Yards and they just happened to have a return so I grabbed it tonight after work.
> I feel so thankful that I have a job this year (economy is crap, y'all) and can purchase this with everyone's help of course. Sending warm holiday thoughts to all of you!
> Photos later when I have better lighting!


YAY!!!!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

missemarie33 said:


> So my animation saga continues. My key pouch arrived today…. And the sa includes the bag which I was super greatful for. Tell me if I’m crazy I think this date code CT4213. 41week, year 2023?! I’ve taken 100 photos now I think it does say 4212 but it’s iffy
> 
> View attachment 5658551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658553
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658562


Hmm I just checked my passport cover and it doesn't have a date code? Does anyone else's passport cover have a date code?


----------



## missemarie33

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hmm I just checked my passport cover and it doesn't have a date code? Does anyone else's passport cover have a date code?


No passport cover won’t have a date code. It didn’t last year either. It will be chipped.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

missemarie33 said:


> No passport cover won’t have a date code. It didn’t last year either. It will be chipped.


Okay great. Thanks for the quick response


----------



## Grande Latte

For this year's Christmas animation was there a Round Coin Purse released? 
I seem to have lost my regular mono one! And I thoroughly cleaned my closet yesterday!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> For this year's Christmas animation was there a Round Coin Purse released?
> I seem to have lost my regular mono one! And I thoroughly cleaned my closet yesterday!


Oh no. I hope you find it  . I never saw a round coin purse.


----------



## _jlv

Grande Latte said:


> For this year's Christmas animation was there a Round Coin Purse released?
> I seem to have lost my regular mono one! And I thoroughly cleaned my closet yesterday!


There was a Tokyo version. But it’s not available online (at least in the US). I hope you find it!


----------



## nat74

My SA in the US just sent me these pics. If you are interested in any of these pm me for SA contact.


----------



## mz_engineer12

Hi all! I was able to purchase the Seoul  card holder. This is my first Christmas animation piece. I love the look but am concerned of the silk screen chipping over time. Does anyone have any feedback on wear and tear ? Thanks !


----------



## MichaeleE

mz_engineer12 said:


> View attachment 5660612
> 
> Hi all! I was able to purchase the Seoul  card holder. This is my first Christmas animation piece. I love the look but am concerned of the silk screen chipping over time. Does anyone have any feedback on wear and tear ? Thanks !


I keep my RCP from last year hanging on the outside of my everyday bag and it still hasn't chipped.  I figure by the time it starts to look worn, I'll be tired of looking at it and be ready to move onto something new!  Use it and enjoy it!


----------



## PineappleMinnie




----------



## missemarie33

mz_engineer12 said:


> View attachment 5660612
> 
> Hi all! I was able to purchase the Seoul  card holder. This is my first Christmas animation piece. I love the look but am concerned of the silk screen chipping over time. Does anyone have any feedback on wear and tear ? Thanks !


I have not experienced wear but I go easy on my items. Supposedly they are more durable than in the past. I do not seal mine with anything. Your item should just rest nicely in your bag, don’t rub it against anything, it should be fine!


----------



## plv26

Grande Latte said:


> For this year's Christmas animation was there a Round Coin Purse released?
> I seem to have lost my regular mono one! And I thoroughly cleaned my closet yesterday!



Yes there was - a Tokyo one!


----------



## millivanilli

I am the only one beeing flabbergasted by the price increase of the mini pochettes? Over here the website says it sells for around 700 Euros? Did I miss something? Weren't they around 250 Euros? Am I that as old?


----------



## millivanilli

Grande Latte said:


> For this year's Christmas animation was there a Round Coin Purse released?
> I seem to have lost my regular mono one! And I thoroughly cleaned my closet yesterday!


you can order it online over here, so perhaps you're lucky ordering it from Germany?



			https://de.louisvuitton.com/deu-de/produkte/runde-geldboerse-fuer-muenzen-nvprod4000010v/M81634


----------



## PrayersandPurses

millivanilli said:


> I am the only one beeing flabbergasted by the price increase of the mini pochettes? Over here the website says it sells for around 700 Euros? Did I miss something? Weren't they around 250 Euros? Am I that as old?


I'm old lol. I remember the mini pochette around $300CDN. Or it was even less.


----------



## jcmama

Ended up with 2 key pouch....will return 1.  Msg me so you can contact my CA it is returned probably this weekend


----------



## sheepie123

My friend in China has helped me to get this Chinese exclusive mini pochette. The city feature on this one is Chengdu. I am over the moon!! It’s so pretty


----------



## TokidokiM

sheepie123 said:


> My friend in China has helped me to get this Chinese exclusive mini pochette. The city feature on this one is Chengdu. I am over the moon!! It’s so pretty
> 
> View attachment 5665281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665287


Looks so cute


----------



## ParisBound

I was at LV in Beverly Hills on Friday and I didn't see one Christmas Animation item.  Maybe they were in a drawer?  I am wondering if they are almost sold out now?  I love mine so much and am so thankful I bought it at Heathrow last month.


----------



## ildera5

sheepie123 said:


> My friend in China has helped me to get this Chinese exclusive mini pochette. The city feature on this one is Chengdu. I am over the moon!! It’s so pretty
> 
> View attachment 5665281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665287


Love the colours and the scene!


----------



## sheepie123

China exclusive Christmas card holder!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sheepie123 said:


> China exclusive Christmas card holder!
> 
> View attachment 5671328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671332


Love the Red


----------



## Grande Latte

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the Red


I agree. The red is particularly pretty on these Chinese exclusives.


----------



## Aprilshack

What are the chances of the Paris key pouch coming back into stock on the uk site? My 3 key holder is starting to look a little tired and fancy something different & not so plain looking Or do I just go for the pochette which is overpriced for what it is really. So is the key pouch but it’s half the price!

It’s in the Manchester shop but there is no way I can get there. Besides calling, is there another way to get the pouch from Manchester to me where I work? I haven’t bought anything online in ages but my purchase history is still in my account along with my work address where I have my deliveries.


----------



## Providence

sheepie123 said:


> My friend in China has helped me to get this Chinese exclusive mini pochette. The city feature on this one is Chengdu. I am over the moon!! It’s so pretty
> 
> View attachment 5665281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665283
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665287


This is lovely! Is the inside lining red as well?


----------



## travelbliss

Thoughts about the Vivienne animations.....it's 4 days before Christmas and there are still pochettes, key chains, bandeaus avaiable for purchase online (US).... price vs. un-originality / repetitiveness  of the designs ?   I think it's _*both.   *_Perhaps next year will bring some fresher ideas.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

travelbliss said:


> Thoughts about the Vivienne animations.....it's 4 days before Christmas and there are still pochettes, key chains, bandeaus avaiable for purchase online (US).... price vs. un-originality / repetitiveness  of the designs ?   I think it's _*both.   *_Perhaps next year will bring some fresher ideas.


I share your thoughts, but price is a huge factor. I did purchase the passport holder, because 1. I love NYC and 2. I didn't have a passport holder in my collection. Otherwise, I would have passed. I much prefer the animations of years before, of trunks and travel.


----------



## Katewin56

I was able to snag a few items after relentlessly stalking the site. I like this little charm more than I thought I would!


----------



## J99li

Do you guys still love your animation pieces? I ended up returning the Tokyo MPA but I can’t stop thinking about it. And then I think about the price lol. I’m in a dilemma


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I haven't used mine yet. I am planning to in February when I travel to Florida. But my piece was $525. The mpa is way overpriced imo.


----------



## J99li

PrayersandPurses said:


> I haven't used mine yet. I am planning to in February when I travel to Florida. But my piece was $525. The mpa is way overpriced imo.


Yeah, the 1030 cad price tag is keeping me from pressing “checkout”


----------



## PrayersandPurses

J99li said:


> Yeah, the 1030 cad price tag is keeping me from pressing “checkout”


I don't blame you


----------



## Grande Latte

PrayersandPurses said:


> I haven't used mine yet. I am planning to in February when I travel to Florida. But my piece was $525. The mpa is way overpriced imo.


To this day I still don't own a mini pochette. I have the Pochette Acc from 2002, and it has never failed me. Then the MPA just keep going up in price....so I never had a chance to get one.

I figured the money and some more could just go towards a whole handbag rather than an SLG.


----------



## J99li

Grande Latte said:


> To this day I still don't own a mini pochette. I have the Pochette Acc from 2002, and it has never failed me. Then the MPA just keep going up in price....so I never had a chance to get one.
> 
> I figured the money and some more could just go towards a whole handbag rather than an SLG.


Yes!! The Christmas animation cost is so high this year  but it’s hard to justify that for an SLG


----------



## millivanilli

I really love the christmas animation(s) and I tried to get t least 1 piece / year but this  year, though not being affected by inflation that much:

Mr Arnault, count me out.

Why?

a) the price doesn't justify the product
b) At least in my country, we tend to curb spending when we know that others are having a hard time. It feels "unnatural" to most of us. Spending 200 Euros or 250 Euros for something that is considered a luxury and is indeed luxury (bc. no one really *needs* a mini pochette, right?) is already something a few of us might considered " too much"  but 700 Euros? That's the equivalent of the salary of a  hair stylist after taxes and social insurance in our country. I guess you overdid it, Mr. Arnault. And sorry., but
c) I am happy that customers start giving feedback.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> To this day I still don't own a mini pochette. I have the Pochette Acc from 2002, and it has never failed me. Then the MPA just keep going up in price....so I never had a chance to get one.
> 
> I figured the money and some more could just go towards a whole handbag rather than an SLG.


Oh nice, you have the OG version. I purchased my minis in 2018 @ $360 each CDN. I remember when they were around $200.
My Christmas animation this year was the passport holder. That too was around $350 a few years back. $525 is high for having NYC on it lol.


----------



## Emma1420

travelbliss said:


> Thoughts about the Vivienne animations.....it's 4 days before Christmas and there are still pochettes, key chains, bandeaus avaiable for purchase online (US).... price vs. un-originality / repetitiveness  of the designs ?   I think it's _*both.   *_Perhaps next year will bring some fresher ideas.


I agree its a combination of price and lack of originality.  I mean a mini pochette is $845.  I bought one last year and I thought it was ridiculously priced at $520.  But, I loved the options and the designs so I broke down and bought one (glad I now given all the price increases).    A 60%+ increase from a year ago is insane, and the designs would have to be incredible for me to justify that price point.  And the designs simply aren’t.  I like the focus on the cities and parts of the world, but so many of the designs you wouldn’t even be able to quickly identify the city.  There are so many amazing icon cities in the world with iconic land marks that they could chose to feature.  

For example, why not Sydney and the opera house?  The Acropolis in Athens? The Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco?  The Taj Mahal in Agra, India?


----------



## J99li

I agree!! Man the $1050 cad plus taxes really sucks. I feel lucky cuz I’ve found a MPA from the 2020 animation collection for $800 cad brand new. My first and prob last animation


----------

